# Latest merger affiliate partnership....



## jpeter (Nov 16, 2018)

Seems to be that time of year...

Strikers MV switching to an affiliate of  OC surf which is an affiliate of Surf?  Is this like a sublet or something?

Rebels from SD moving into the inland empire? Is this a affiliate deal?

Now this: LA Galaxy OC West.  A partnership between fcpremier87.com formerly Cypress Premier to merge? or affilate?  with LA Galaxy OC to create another branch called: LA Galaxy OC West

So what's next?  Strikers of Irvine Downtown LA Branch?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own.  Everyone talks.  At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 16, 2018)

Looking from the outside Strikers has been a subject of discussion at various times over the last 3 years or so. How much of an effect is the Strikers merger the result of the girls program having some ups and downs? When Laguna Hills Eclipse merged they brought with them a strong girls program and quality coaches. This injection had an immediate effect. Two years later those coaches moved and there appeared to be an exodus of talent leaving Strikers. Particularly at the younger age groups. The following year the TOC/DOC also departed.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
> Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own.  Everyone talks.  At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


Or the reemergence of old club brands?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

Im going to start buying old domain names!!!


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 16, 2018)

jpeter said:


> So what's next?  Strikers of Irvine Downtown LA Branch?


Is there still a Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim? 

Wasn't that their name at one point?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
> Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own.  Everyone talks.  At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


In today's market it's almost impossible for small clubs to compete with all newly created Mega clubs.
Many moons ago - yes, but not today.


----------



## younothat (Nov 16, 2018)

electrichead72 said:


> Is there still a Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim?
> 
> Wasn't that their name at one point?


Name changed to " Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim" in 16'  but now known as the "Los Angeles Angels" as of  the 2017 season  even though there are nowhere near LA

Some of the names are comedy....club soccer has become: 
 Rent**A**Name**   Visit your local Bend Over  **A** Center pay some $ monthly and you can rent a jersey name  of your choice;  stop paying or get behind and we will come looking for you

Youth sports name renting will now become available for mobile payments


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> In today's market it's almost impossible for small clubs to compete with all newly created Mega clubs.
> Many moons ago - yes, but not today.


Because small clubs can’t provide good training?  Or because the big clubs won’t let them into the party (league)?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Because small clubs can’t provide good training?  Or because the big clubs won’t let them into the party (league)?


No, because parents want the big flashy names not the niche local club.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Because small clubs can’t provide good training?  Or because the big clubs won’t let them into the party (league)?


Being with 3 different clubs over 3 seasons I would think you'll understand.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

Just a new shirt every year.  Same clowns.  Same circus.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 16, 2018)

Are they merging to be part of a big club or is rhe customer base shrinking.  

To me it feels like the hype of club soccer is on a decline.  We had a boom over the past 6 years and I believe you will see a drop in club soccer participation.    
Thoughts???


----------



## toucan (Nov 16, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Are they merging to be part of a big club or is rhe customer base shrinking.
> 
> To me it feels like the hype of club soccer is on a decline.  We had a boom over the past 6 years and I believe you will see a drop in club soccer participation.
> Thoughts???


I guarantee you that there will be a decline in club soccer numbers, because there will be a general decline in population.  In 1990, California had a birth rate of about 19.9 children per 1000 in population.  In 2000, that dropped to 15.5, and in 2010 it dropped to 13.9.  In 2017 it was 11.9 births per 1000 people.  In other words, our birth rate has declined by almost half in a single generation.

Those are the statistics.  Now look at the empirical evidence.  Every AYSO program I have seen has lost about half of its participant numbers over the last 10 years.  Some have swelled the club ranks, but not that many.  The AYSO programs are losing players because there is a lower birth rate, and hence, fewer children.

Bottom Line:  Consolidation is coming.


----------



## mirage (Nov 16, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Seems to be that time of year...
> 
> Strikers MV switching to an affiliate of  OC surf which is an affiliate of Surf?  Is this like a sublet or something?
> 
> ...


Several years ago, when Pats absorbed IE club (I can't even recall who they were now...) to make it Pats IE/Redlands, I joked about what's next, Pats Riverside????  Well there is Pats Riverside now for couple of years.

Obviously not just Pats, its all the big names as we've come to know.

Soooo glad our younger kid has ONE more year of this madness.  He'll be a senior next year and off to college after that.

We won't be done with soccer but just done with crazy youth soccer!!!!


----------



## Technician72 (Nov 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> Several years ago, when Pats absorbed IE club (I can't even recall who they were now...) to make it Pats IE/Redlands, I joked about what's next, Pats Riverside????


Los Gauchos, they were around for almost 30 years before becoming part of Pats.


----------



## Surfref (Nov 16, 2018)

I would think that the primary club would be more strict with who they affiliate with.  Most referees that I know are well aware that Strikers does not have a very good reputation when it comes to sideline and coach behavior.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I would think that the primary club would be more strict with who they affiliate with.  Most referees that I know are well aware that Strikers does not have a very good reputation when it comes to sideline and coach behavior.


Which Strikers?  
Irvine?
MV?
North?
Newport Mesa?
West?
South Bay?
South Coast?
OC? (Which stopped existing last year)


----------



## Surfref (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Which Strikers?
> Irvine?
> MV?
> North?
> ...


I don’t know or care. All I see is the Strikers name on the jersey.  One bad affiliate affects them all.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
> Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own.  Everyone talks.  At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


You mean like Breakaway and Surge did? You'd have to ask the parents of those players how it went.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Nov 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
> Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own.  Everyone talks.  At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


This merger/affiliate absolute madness is why there will always be a place for smaller clubs. Of course, running a boutique/smaller club, I would say that. There are pros and cons to both which I’ve talked about and written about before but there will always be room for both big and small/niche IMO.

If you run a solid program and want to maintain coaching standards (among many other things that become uncontrollable at scale), I don’t see why you would want to merge or affiliate. I get the idea and some of the rationale behind it but by the sound of things, it more often than not turns out to be not anywhere near as good as promised and occasionally, turns into a disaster or farce.

Now, if you have an average/poor program and want to merge or affiliate to get a boost and try to revlitalise your club or program, I completely understand the merger or affiliate route. Ultimately, if the kids are better off then it’s hard to argue against it.


----------



## Socalsoccer (Nov 16, 2018)

We complain about the affiliates and then complain that DA isn’t fully funded. If some shmuck wants to pay $2k+ for his kid to play for Pats IE Or OC galaxy west who are we to judge? He gets to tell his friends that his daughter /son plays club soccer and my kid gets a free ride. We both sleep good at night. Win win. Seriously though, I think it sounds like a great business plan. Suck up all the lower end clubs make them cash cows to fund your DA. The affiliate Can pretend like they are a feeder into XYZ’s DA program and that DA program can be fully funded. Attracting and graduating top talent into top universities/national teams. Win win


----------



## Socal United (Nov 16, 2018)

Hawks - Legends


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 17, 2018)

Socal United said:


> Hawks - Legends


Ah...again seems to come up every year,  this time for real?

How about when you play same club affiliate member teams during league, tournaments, playoffs, etc?  Paying to play your own club  ?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve said it before-  we aren’t too far away from each club having their own separate fall league. And then play against other clubs in tournaments.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Nov 17, 2018)

Strikers mv—>oc surf=Still a flight 2 club!

Fc premier—>galaxy oc(flight 2 club)=flight 3 club!!


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I’ve said it before-  we aren’t too far away from each club having their own separate fall league. And then play against other clubs in tournaments.


State Cup rules require participation in a Cal-South sanctioned league, but just barely.

3.1. The team must have competed in a Cal South approved Fall League playing a minimum of four (4) games prior to State Cup application deadline using Cal South approved player passes for the seasonal year.

https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/State_Tournaments/2019/2019StateCupRules.pdf?rev=D1AA​


----------



## Dummy (Nov 17, 2018)

espola said:


> State Cup rules require participation in a Cal-South sanctioned league, but just barely.
> 
> 3.1. The team must have competed in a Cal South approved Fall League playing a minimum of four (4) games prior to State Cup application deadline using Cal South approved player passes for the seasonal year.
> 
> https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/State_Tournaments/2019/2019StateCupRules.pdf?rev=D1AA​


I sincerely ask - is State Cup an event worth planning any part of youth soccer around?


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2018)

Dummy said:


> I sincerely ask - is State Cup an event worth planning any part of youth soccer around?


Yes.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2018)

espola said:


> State Cup rules require participation in a Cal-South sanctioned league, but just barely.
> 
> 3.1. The team must have competed in a Cal South approved Fall League playing a minimum of four (4) games prior to State Cup application deadline using Cal South approved player passes for the seasonal year.
> 
> https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/State_Tournaments/2019/2019StateCupRules.pdf?rev=D1AA​


Cal south is asleep at the wheel anyway.  
How do you let so many leagues pop up in the same geography in the matter of 5 years?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Cal south is asleep at the wheel anyway.
> How do you let so many leagues pop up in the same geography in the matter of 5 years?


$


----------



## jpeter (Nov 18, 2018)

Dummy said:


> I sincerely ask - is State Cup an event worth planning any part of youth soccer around?


Clubs go along with the CS promotion that State & Nat cup is all that so they can retain customers and get new ones.   In reality it's just another tournament, a big regional one at that can be a fun experience but once you done it repeating year after year when there are so many other Tournaments and comps to choose from is limiting IMO.

Playing new or different comps like Disney, Dallas, North cal Tournaments, Vegas, overseas may not be in everyone's budget but  kids seem to enjoy that over the same old Cups playing the same teams.  Life's short while repeat the same comps vs the same teams year after year, even when you win it or do well time to move on to what's next?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Clubs go along with the CS promotion that State & Nat cup is all that so they can retain customers and get new ones.   In reality it's just another tournament, a big regional one at that can be a fun experience but once you done it repeating year after year when there are so many other Tournaments and comps to choose from is limiting IMO.
> 
> Playing new or different comps like Disney, Dallas, North cal Tournaments, Vegas, overseas may not be in everyone's budget but  kids seem to enjoy that over the same old Cups playing the same teams.  Life's short while repeat the same comps vs the same teams year after year, even when you win it or do well time to move on to what's next?


My kids played in tournaments in four other states and two foreign countries.  They also played some level of State Cup every year from 1999 to 2010.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 18, 2018)

espola said:


> My kids played in tournaments in four other states and two foreign countries.  They also played some level of State Cup every year from 1999 to 2010.


Good for them.

Times have changed CS is no longer the only game in town.

There tournments and championships for da, ecnl, npl, national leagues, etc. Usclub & ussda have higher level comp in some cases so while the state cup tournament is good for youngers who don't need to travel there are many more options & tournments for those that don't see the value of repeating tournments year after year with the same sets of teams


----------



## timbuck (Nov 18, 2018)

Same set of teams?  Last year we played teams from Presidio, Coast and an LA team from scdsl that we’d never played before.  (We also played 1 team that we could have played at their field or ours and only would have had to drive 5 minutes instead of Silverlakes)


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Good for them.
> 
> Times have changed CS is no longer the only game in town.
> 
> There tournments and championships for da, ecnl, npl, national leagues, etc. Usclub & ussda have higher level comp in some cases so while the state cup tournament is good for youngers who don't need to travel there are many more options & tournments for those that don't see the value of repeating tournments year after year with the same sets of teams


Only two of their out-of-state games had anything to do with Cal South (ODP tournaments).


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2018)

espola said:


> My kids played in tournaments in four other states and two foreign countries.  They also played some level of State Cup every year from 1999 to 2010.


Correction -- five states.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Good for them.
> 
> Times have changed CS is no longer the only game in town.
> 
> There tournments and championships for da, ecnl, npl, national leagues, etc. Usclub & ussda have higher level comp in some cases so while the state cup tournament is good for youngers who don't need to travel there are many more options & tournments for those that don't see the value of repeating tournments year after year with the same sets of teams


Don't the winners of SC and NC get to move on to some other tournament?


----------



## jpeter (Nov 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't the winners of SC and NC get to move on to some other tournament?


Yes at certain ages, divisions...

Can be a great time, $subside$ from CS for travel especially if get the dream location like hawaii this year.  The Midwest not so much, but yes fun to go all the way  at least once,  even through  the blowouts, after that team tends to wonder what's next?


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Now this: LA Galaxy OC West. A partnership between fcpremier87.com formerly Cypress Premier to merge? or affilate? with LA Galaxy OC to create another branch called: LA Galaxy OC West


So when an FC Premier joins up with L.A. Galaxy OC, does that mean money is changing hands and guys like the tech director/lead coach at FC Premier are earning payouts from the Galaxy?


----------



## jpeter (Nov 18, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> So when an FC Premier joins up with L.A. Galaxy OC, does that mean money is changing hands and guys like the tech director/lead coach at FC Premier are earning payouts from the Galaxy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yes at certain ages, divisions...
> 
> Can be a great time, $subside$ from CS for travel especially if get the dream location like hawaii this year.  The Midwest not so much, but yes fun to go all the way  at least once,  even through  the blowouts, after that team tends to wonder what's next?


Is NC still a qualifier for Regionals or is it to Nationals?


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is NC still a qualifier for Regionals or is it to Nationals?


Regionals


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 19, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> So when an FC Premier joins up with L.A. Galaxy OC, does that mean money is changing hands and guys like the tech director/lead coach at FC Premier are earning payouts from the Galaxy?


No one will know except those constructing the deal. It might be just branding. Maybe club feels they can recruit more with the new shirt. Maybe club will get resources from the Galaxy. We don’t know the club’s financial state. Seen investors/clubs come in and take over other clubs with stipulations - admin changes, coaching changes, system changes, doc changes and/or all decisions going through mother club/admin. Surf cleaned out WC admin and you see admins jumping around with their clubs because they don’t want to let go of their $$, oops, meant precious children.

Funny thing about this topic/board, rumors leak even before club admins even open emails that tell them they are going to have a discussion about these things.


----------



## StrikerOC (Nov 19, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Are they merging to be part of a big club or is rhe customer base shrinking.
> 
> To me it feels like the hype of club soccer is on a decline.  We had a boom over the past 6 years and I believe you will see a drop in club soccer participation.
> Thoughts???


I kinda feel the opposite, especially if DA is not continuing the U-12 &U-13. Seems like clubs will see a boost because they know they will have their best players an extra 2 years.

I wouldn't be surprised if you start to see the best players in U-12 start moving to clubs with DA status


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 19, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Regionals


That's what I thought. So there is still a reason to play NC...


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's what I thought. So there is still a reason to play NC...


NC and CRL are the only way in to regionals so I would think yes if that is a goal of the team


----------



## jpeter (Nov 20, 2018)

So what's going on with http://dms11.com that plays in CSL?   Will they be merging or affiliating with a larger organization? 

Seems that the founder is getting out of youth soccer, selling all his gear & equipment so just him or is the club going in a new direction?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 20, 2018)

Galaxy posted this: https://lagalaxyoc.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/11/NewCompetitveYouthClub-PressRelease.pdf

Tryouts already in a couple weeks


----------



## Overlap (Nov 20, 2018)

Dummy said:


> I sincerely ask - is State Cup an event worth planning any part of youth soccer around?


not when it involves Coachella, Prom and graduation, they keep scheduling older games during these same events and it's caused several forfeits over the last few years and now some are electing to not even play either Cup due to the difficulty of trying to field a full team.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 20, 2018)

Don’t forget spring break!!!  Presidents falls on the 2 weekends that bookend spring break for many districts.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 20, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Galaxy posted this: https://lagalaxyoc.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/11/NewCompetitveYouthClub-PressRelease.pdf
> 
> Tryouts already in a couple weeks


New boss same as the.....


----------



## timbuck (Nov 20, 2018)

FC Premier seemed to have a pretty good thing going.  What do they get for going with Galaxy OC?
Galaxy OC does't have DA or ECNL (which is why most clubs seem to attach themselves lately).  Surely the draw of discounted Galaxy tickets and an herbalife logo on an overpriced adidas kid isn't enough to switch?
FC Premier had 58 teams in SCDSL last year.  This looks like at least 10 more than in the prior year.  They seem to have a good mix of teams across the various flights.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 20, 2018)

Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k

“Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president. 

“Branding is super, super important, and the Surf brand name is highly respected and deserves to be — People in this area love name brands. That’s why so many people drive a Lexus over a Toyota,” said Castle.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Nov 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k
> 
> “Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president.
> ...


And therein lies the problem. Brand this, brand that; fluff, style, bullshit...people are sold on that ahead of actual substance. Comparing a car choice to youth soccer? Wow, that quote typifies the approach of so many involved in the game; all style and marketing, very little substance.


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 20, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> This merger/affiliate absolute madness is why there will always be a place for smaller clubs. Of course, running a boutique/smaller club, I would say that. There are pros and cons to both which I’ve talked about and written about before but there will always be room for both big and small/niche IMO.
> 
> If you run a solid program and want to maintain coaching standards (among many other things that become uncontrollable at scale), I don’t see why you would want to merge or affiliate. I get the idea and some of the rationale behind it but by the sound of things, it more often than not turns out to be not anywhere near as good as promised and occasionally, turns into a disaster or farce.
> 
> Now, if you have an average/poor program and want to merge or affiliate to get a boost and try to revlitalise your club or program, I completely understand the merger or affiliate route. Ultimately, if the kids are better off then it’s hard to argue against it.


Don't a lot of these larger clubs offer more support for coaches and players? Can there be a point where a club gets too big to be small if that makes sense? Either be small or big, but maybe not in-between.


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 20, 2018)

Also, with a projected economic downturn in 2020, I wonder what that means to expensive club soccer and the number of clubs that can be supported with the clientele. I would imagine that it would mean a reduction in the number of competitive (club) teams being reduced by some amount. Maybe 10% - 20% few players? 

I supose that would manifest itself on the younger side, where players will stay in Rec. longer, and the older side where players would drop a year or two earlier.

Just thinking out loud....


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k
> 
> “Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president.
> ...


Branding?  It used to be more subtle, with promises or at least hints that the coaching and other super, super important things would improve under the new masters.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 20, 2018)

You can get a Lexus while attending Harvard with a Nike branded club jersey on.  Follow the pathway for development.
(Sorry just jumbling together a variety of recent posts into a single stream)


----------



## MijoPlumber (Nov 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k
> 
> “Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president.
> ...


Mijo, who can take this guy seriously when he makes such statements!?!  Read between the lines, he is saying he loves the marketing and Caca of Surf which will line his pockets so he can buy a new Lexus and pretend it a Rolls Royce!!!


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> FC Premier seemed to have a pretty good thing going.  What do they get for going with Galaxy OC?
> Galaxy OC does't have DA or ECNL (which is why most clubs seem to attach themselves lately).  Surely the draw of discounted Galaxy tickets and an herbalife logo on an overpriced adidas kid isn't enough to switch?
> FC Premier had 58 teams in SCDSL last year.  This looks like at least 10 more than in the prior year.  They seem to have a good mix of teams across the various flights.


For those still confused, this one couldn't be more obvious. With 58 teams, they had no need to merge with anyone, especially a club with the same limited options for olders.  If one still doesn't believe this is all done just for the money, they will never figure it out. Money, Money, Money. However, this club is unique in that it has a lot of teams that have independent coaches with their own teams and if OC Galaxy starts giving out mandates, this club may actually lose teams.


----------



## Crazysoccerscene (Nov 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k
> 
> “Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president.
> ...


I'm sure Castle Sr said the same thing when he affiliated his San Clemente United Club with the Irvine Strikers.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 21, 2018)

Crazysoccerscene said:


> I'm sure Castle Sr said the same thing when he affiliated his San Clemente United Club with the Irvine Strikers.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 21, 2018)

I don’t think anyone is getting rich by bringing 20 teams to a new club.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I don’t think anyone is getting rich by bringing 20 teams to a new club.


Well sure but the only people that are getting poorer as the ones that will be paying OC surf ..... Higher fees coming your way


----------



## timbuck (Nov 21, 2018)

For sure. The guys that collect the kickback on uniforms from soccer.com are happy.  They don't need to do much other than make sure the logo looks right.
20 teams x 15 players = 300 new uniforms.  $250 per per uniform.  $75,000 running through soccer.com.
Figure the surf parent gets 15% = $11,250.  That's a nice vacation to Hawaii for someone.


----------



## mirage (Nov 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> ....$75,000 running through soccer.com.
> Figure the surf parent gets 15% = $11,250.  That's a nice vacation to Hawaii for someone.


NO ONE in retail (online or brick and mortar) has that kind of margin to dish out as a part of the agreement.  If you are saying Surf gets 15% of net profit from the uni sales at soccer.com, fine.  That number is much smaller than quoted above.  Of the 75K, soccer.com cost is probably 25K to Nike, then their own infrastructure and sales costs, along with customization cost that brings their total cost to probably around 40K.  So the actual profit maybe 35K on the high side and if 15%, then that's 5.25K.

Having one of the kids played for the original SD Surf, I can tell you that the fee is not any higher than other high profile clubs.  They all run 2.5~3k/yr without any uniform costs.

If you want DA access, goto SD Surf.  If you want ECNL, goto OC Surf (West Coast).  The only reason to pick any brand name club is to actually join the DA/ECNL team at the club.  Otherwise, what's the point?  There are plenty of good club teams that do not belong to National gaming circuits.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 27, 2018)

Keeps on giving ....

Latest Pats YL with LAUFA?

"Did these guys merge with LAUFA?
Yes they did...
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/pats-b05-yl.16085/

So one team or the whole Pat's YL?

The "Academy II" programs have started to show up for the boys.  Tryouts like now 
https://reserveacademy.pateadores.org/


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 27, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Keeps on giving ....
> 
> Latest Pats YL with LAUFA?
> 
> ...



Just the 05 Pats YL flight 1 and possibly the 06 Pats flight 1 are leaving Pats.  Whoever takes these teams, get ready to offer them significant subsidy.


----------



## Toch (Nov 27, 2018)

Dummy said:


> I sincerely ask - is State Cup an event worth planning any part of youth soccer around?


The name and comment go together quite well


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 28, 2018)

"One of the only English soccer people in the Southern California area who doesn’t profess to have played in the Premier League, Castle, Sr. is a dedicated coach who believes in helping his players reach for their dreams and become their best." - A Zinger or Xenophobia from Scavuzzo?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 28, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> "One of the only English soccer people in the Southern California area who doesn’t profess to have played in the Premier League, Castle, Sr. is a dedicated coach who believes in helping his players reach for their dreams and become their best." - A Zinger or Xenophobia from Scavuzzo?


funny given the number of english coaches who work at youth level for galaxy. sometimes feels like an accent is required for employment at Galaxy


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2018)

I also found that statement to be a bit of a head scratcher.
Are they saying that all of the guys with English accents are claiming to have played in the Prem?  Because I've met a lot of them and I don't know any that have made that claim.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 28, 2018)

mirage said:


> NO ONE in retail (online or brick and mortar) has that kind of margin to dish out as a part of the agreement.  If you are saying Surf gets 15% of net profit from the uni sales at soccer.com, fine.  That number is much smaller than quoted above.  Of the 75K, soccer.com cost is probably 25K to Nike, then their own infrastructure and sales costs, along with customization cost that brings their total cost to probably around 40K.  So the actual profit maybe 35K on the high side and if 15%, then that's 5.25K.
> 
> Having one of the kids played for the original SD Surf, I can tell you that the fee is not any higher than other high profile clubs.  They all run 2.5~3k/yr without any uniform costs.
> 
> If you want DA access, goto SD Surf.  If you want ECNL, goto OC Surf (West Coast).  The only reason to pick any brand name club is to actually join the DA/ECNL team at the club.  Otherwise, what's the point?  There are plenty of good club teams that do not belong to National gaming circuits.


Wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment and details of your post. Just one minor correction, OC Surf (West Coast) are DA not ECNL.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment and details of your post. Just one minor correction, OC Surf (West Coast) are DA not ECNL.


Sort of.  They are DA only for girls. But they are ECNL for boys youngers.
If anyone can explain how or why, please do.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 28, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I also found that statement to be a bit of a head scratcher.
> Are they saying that all of the guys with English accents are claiming to have played in the Prem?  Because I've met a lot of them and I don't know any that have made that claim.


yeah most i know havent either, but most will say played at "Academy X". most folks wont know the academy or know its just the local town/school team.  Sucks when they meet an American who has played in England, worse if they played for the local team they are from.

This isnt just an English trend. You see a lot this from people who grew up in Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Other Big Footballing Country. They fudge the resumes by saying they played in Argentine or Brazilian leagues or played at Corinthians - but wont state they stopped playing their at the age of 10. If you see they came to the US and played DIII yet played pro in their home country before then - something probably is not true.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2018)

Surf has now planted roots in Texas-  https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-sc-expands-to-texas-joined-by-el-paso-surf/?fbclid=IwAR3DDURaODsZ2Lu7v21AWXdX-JNgXC0rW67oXTeXFOHsfrRKXYHWUhu-0Xs

"Now, for the first time, the Surf brand is reaching into the Lonestar State, as Surf Cup Sports announces a five-year partnership with Advanced Soccer Academy, which will now become El Paso Surf."

"NOW IN SIX STATES WITH OVER 12,000 PLAYERS, THE SURF AFFILIATE PROGRAM HAS BEEN ORGANICALLY GROWING SINCE 2012."

I'm not sure they understand what "organically growing" means.


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> "Now, for the first time, the Surf brand is reaching into the Lonestar State, as Surf Cup Sports announces a five-year partnership with Advanced Soccer Academy, which will now become El Paso Surf."


The surf in El Paso is terrible.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 29, 2018)

Utah and Murietta get a great south swell a few times per year.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 29, 2018)

outside! said:


> The surf in El Paso is terrible.


Its always flat.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 29, 2018)

outside! said:


> The surf in El Paso is terrible.


I dunno the river breaks in the winter , just have to watch out for crossers and those Pat's New Mexico players trying to get to ....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe Galveston Texas would have been a better spot. Bay surfing off of tankers.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

outside! said:


> The surf in El Paso is terrible.


Rio Grande break is more dependable than that of Cable Creek.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 29, 2018)

And another one..... Crescenta Valley Soccer Club is now GPS Los Angeles
https://www.gps-california.com/news_article/show/972369

“Crescenta Valley SC has enjoyed significant growth and success over the past 17 years and established itself as a leading player development program in LA county,” said CVSC Founder Reggie Rivas.  “The new name reflects the club’s status, location and acknowledges the increasing role GPS continues to have with the club.”

"These changes will put GPS Los Angeles in a position to enhance player development programs and coach’s education, further enhancing what is on offer to the club’s families with potential opportunities in higher level competitions. GPS LA will allow GPS California to more effectively interact with the Los Angeles area as well as the rest of Southern California."


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> And another one..... Crescenta Valley Soccer Club is now GPS Los Angeles
> https://www.gps-california.com/news_article/show/972369
> 
> “Crescenta Valley SC has enjoyed significant growth and success over the past 17 years and established itself as a leading player development program in LA county,” said CVSC Founder Reggie Rivas.  “The new name reflects the club’s status, location and acknowledges the increasing role GPS continues to have with the club.”
> ...


Reading between the lines, that says "We are now a farm team".


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Rio Grande break is more dependable than that of Cable Creek.


Having participated in the first KLAQ River Raft Race, the only thing reliable about the Rio Grande is sand bars and murky water.


----------



## sanjuansoccerdad (Nov 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> And another one..... Crescenta Valley Soccer Club is now GPS Los Angeles
> https://www.gps-california.com/news_article/show/972369
> 
> “Crescenta Valley SC has enjoyed significant growth and success over the past 17 years and established itself as a leading player development program in LA county,” said CVSC Founder Reggie Rivas.  “The new name reflects the club’s status, location and acknowledges the increasing role GPS continues to have with the club.”
> ...


United FC severed ties with GPS Orange County (GPS OC) and GPS as of November 1, 2018, due to their inability to grow a club inside Orange County.  The club went downhill when KM got involved with GPS OC.  United FC released a statement to their membership last night detailing the reasons why they cancelled the contract with GPS.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

outside! said:


> Having participated in the first KLAQ River Raft Race, the only thing reliable about the Rio Grande is sand bars and murky water.


Close-up view of Cable Creek (IE Surf fields are on the right bank)

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.2009706,-117.3707255,3a,60y,90.56h,83.25t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s_Z4PwEUr6VamglKAXNSo1g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## timbuck (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks like gps oc had 11 teams in scdsl this past year. 
Were those mostly united teams that moved over?
What happens to them now?  Will United rose like a Phoenix from the ashes?


----------



## sanjuansoccerdad (Nov 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Looks like gps oc had 11 teams in scdsl this past year.
> Were those mostly united teams that moved over?
> What happens to them now?  Will United rose like a Phoenix from the ashes?


ALL of those teams are under United FC, we just dba GPS OC as our team names per the agreement.  But has always remained and owned by United FC inc a 501(c)3 company.  United FC is interested in any offers of merging with another club, or will RISE like a Phoenix from the ashes.  We have multiple field permits at Great locations throughout Orange County.  Any inquiries please send to president@unitedfc.org, I am sure he will reply back quickly.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 29, 2018)

sanjuansoccerdad said:


> ALL of those teams are under United FC, we just dba GPS OC as our team names per the agreement.  But has always remained and owned by United FC inc a 501(c)3 company.  United FC is interested in any offers of merging with another club, or will RISE like a Phoenix from the ashes.  We have multiple field permits at Great locations throughout Orange County.  Any inquiries please send to president@unitedfc.org, I am sure he will reply back quickly.


Thant's one way to explain this....


----------



## Paul Spacey (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow. 

If all these clubs and people involved in merging and affiliating spent the same amount of time coaching players as they do going through these processes and promoting/marketing them, youth soccer in this country would be the absolute envy of the world. We'd have little Messi's and Iniesta's running around all over the place...or maybe we'd just have a bunch of Jordan Henderson's!


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 29, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> Wow.
> 
> If all these clubs and people involved in merging and affiliating spent the same amount of time coaching players as they do going through these processes and promoting/marketing them, youth soccer in this country would be the absolute envy of the world. We'd have little Messi's and Iniesta's running around all over the place...or maybe we'd just have a bunch of Jordan Henderson's!


I'd take a bunch of Jordan Henderson's over a bunch of Michael Bradley's all day


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 29, 2018)

sanjuansoccerdad said:


> ALL of those teams are under United FC, we just dba GPS OC as our team names per the agreement.  But has always remained and owned by United FC inc a 501(c)3 company.  United FC is interested in any offers of merging with another club, or will RISE like a Phoenix from the ashes.  We have multiple field permits at Great locations throughout Orange County.  Any inquiries please send to president@unitedfc.org, I am sure he will reply back quickly.


What do you hope to gain from a merger?  Why not just develop your players and teams?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 30, 2018)

sanjuansoccerdad said:


> United FC severed ties with GPS Orange County (GPS OC) and GPS as of November 1, 2018, due to their inability to grow a club inside Orange County.  The club went downhill when KM got involved with GPS OC.  United FC released a statement to their membership last night detailing the reasons why they cancelled the contract with GPS.


UFC use to be a healthy club at one point. Use to be a strong club but had wrong people running the club - not just recently. At one time UFC had a very strong coaching staff but I’m sure you are aware why most left - and the start of hiring coach/dads, coaching nomads and anyone with basic licenses started to become the norm. Even before GPS got involved (reason GPS got involved) there wer rumors of the club folding. Players and full teams have left due to the instability of the club.


----------



## Fact (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone know about Riptide becoming a Surf affiliate?  Looks like Surf is making a play to muscle into Albion’s territory. Central San Diego soccer just got interesting.


----------



## boltman42 (Dec 6, 2018)

Fact said:


> Anyone know about Riptide becoming a Surf affiliate?  Looks like Surf is making a play to muscle into Albion’s territory. Central San Diego soccer just got interesting.


From what I was told they are now straight up Surf, not an affiliate.  Surf has their fields and beginning 2019 they will simply be Surf right in Albions backyard.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 6, 2018)

boltman42 said:


> From what I was told they are now straight up Surf, not an affiliate.  Surf has their fields and beginning 2019 they will simply be Surf right in Albions backyard.


This will solve some of the field issues at the Polo Fields that occur when the fair comes to town (June/July), and daylight savings time (December/January).


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 6, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> This will solve some of the field issues at the Polo Fields that occur when the fair comes to town (June/July), and daylight savings time (December/January).


Do you think their board acquiesced all control to Surf?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Do you think their board acquiesced all control to Surf?


No idea.  Just know that if I was running the club the access to fields, I assume they are lighted, would be the big factor.  DA requirements of X number of days a week of practice and talk of pure DA age groups instead of banded ages (talking girls side) means more teams which requires even more fields.  Being in Albion's backyard is just the cherry on top.  Keep in mind, I have ZERO inside knowledge as to the inner workings, this is just my speculation.


----------



## Fact (Dec 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Do you think their board acquiesced all control to Surf?


From what I just heard, no. They just wanted to do away with the management side of the equation and are keeping their entities.


----------



## Fact (Dec 6, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> No idea.  Just know that if I was running the club the access to fields, I assume they are lighted, would be the big factor.  DA requirements of X number of days a week of practice and talk of pure DA age groups instead of banded ages (talking girls side) means more teams which requires even more fields.  Being in Albion's backyard is just the cherry on top.  Keep in mind, I have ZERO inside knowledge as to the inner workings, this is just my speculation.


No lights and the fields are not up to DA standards.  However I heard that some of their fields are jointly used by Albion and so every year there is a big contention with Park and Rec and Albion for use.  It will be interesting.


----------



## SSJSG UI (Dec 8, 2018)

still relatively new at the club scene...two years.  We brought a team from a smaller community club to a bigger community club only to have one of those big guys gobbled up the club we moved to.   All of the kids and parents are great together plus they have developed from a scrappy bronze team to a flight two team in three years time.  One concern is obviously fees.  Also, our team are made up a bunch of decent players plus three great players (one of which plays up an age group) so the teams other concern is that would the club pluck those two or three great players from us and transfer them to the better team?  We told the dir that we came here as a team, the boys grew as a team (albeit some at different spurts)....WHhat is everyone's thought on this?  Thanks!


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Dec 10, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> still relatively new at the club scene...two years.  We brought a team from a smaller community club to a bigger community club only to have one of those big guys gobbled up the club we moved to.   All of the kids and parents are great together plus they have developed from a scrappy bronze team to a flight two team in three years time.  One concern is obviously fees.  Also, our team are made up a bunch of decent players plus three great players (one of which plays up an age group) so the teams other concern is that would the club pluck those two or three great players from us and transfer them to the better team?  We told the dir that we came here as a team, the boys grew as a team (albeit some at different spurts)....WHhat is everyone's thought on this?  Thanks!


I would say that unless those great players are just playing for fun, don't hold them back.  Let them move up and get challenged to grow even more.   They must of course also like the team/ coach that's trying to pluck them.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 10, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> still relatively new at the club scene...two years.  We brought a team from a smaller community club to a bigger community club only to have one of those big guys gobbled up the club we moved to.   All of the kids and parents are great together plus they have developed from a scrappy bronze team to a flight two team in three years time.  One concern is obviously fees.  Also, our team are made up a bunch of decent players plus three great players (one of which plays up an age group) so the teams other concern is that would the club pluck those two or three great players from us and transfer them to the better team?  We told the dir that we came here as a team, the boys grew as a team (albeit some at different spurts)....WHhat is everyone's thought on this?  Thanks!


Depends upon the end game of those three players. If they are just playing as a social activity and to have fun with friends, then staying is a good thing. But if they have aspirations/goals to play beyond high school, don’t ask them to be limited by sticking with one team. They can still have fun and make new friends in a new situation, while being challenged by more advanced players/teams.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Good coach and talented team mates are the two most important factors if you're serious about developing in soccer. Nothing else, badges and things like that, really matter.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 10, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> still relatively new at the club scene...two years.  We brought a team from a smaller community club to a bigger community club only to have one of those big guys gobbled up the club we moved to.   All of the kids and parents are great together plus they have developed from a scrappy bronze team to a flight two team in three years time.  One concern is obviously fees.  Also, our team are made up a bunch of decent players plus three great players (one of which plays up an age group) so the teams other concern is that would the club pluck those two or three great players from us and transfer them to the better team?  We told the dir that we came here as a team, the boys grew as a team (albeit some at different spurts)....WHhat is everyone's thought on this?  Thanks!


What age group?
Do the 3 super talented players have opportunities to play with a higher flight or an older age group once in a while?
Moving teams for them on a permanent basis may work out for them. Or it could be a disaster. 
Messing with team chemistry is a bit of a gamble. 
And what is the ultimate end goal for each player?


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 10, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> All of the kids and parents are great together plus they have developed from a scrappy bronze team to a flight two team in three years time.


Really good points being made above.

Opinion, based on observations: Flight Two teams as existing teams only matter to SCDSL Big Clubs as revenue streams. That is: Clubs aren't planning for Flight 2 teams to develop and grow to replace their Flight 1 teams someday. Just the reality of the talent pool. So either Big Club will look at this team as 1) consistent revenue and leave it alone, or 2) more players (income) and coaches (expense) to mix into their age group pool. Your coach will probably be able to offer a better assessment as to what will happen, based on whether he/she is being offered other teams in the new club.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Dec 11, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Good coach and talented team mates are the two most important factors if you're serious about developing in soccer. Nothing else, badges and things like that, really matter.


Completely agree. Only other influence is the roster size and playing time.


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Dec 11, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> Completely agree. Only other influence is the roster size and playing time.


I would add the level of teams/players you play against is also important. You need to be tested in games where you are put under pressure to develop at a greater rate.


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 12, 2018)

Rebels just took over OVC and rename them into Rebels East...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 12, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Rebels just took over OVC and rename them into Rebels East...


Dus niet meer Corver methode?


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 13, 2018)

San Marcos United FC is now Albion SC North


----------



## younothat (Dec 13, 2018)

Now clubs you never heard about unless your local getting  gobbled up...... 

Is LAUFA going to be re branded RCD Espanyol now that are partners? 

Wonder if USSDA cares?  Already have Barcelona Academy but it would be strange (not necessarily a bad thing)  if more European academy are in the USSDA.


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

VegasParent said:


> San Marcos United FC is now Albion SC North


And they are advertising as being part of EGSL (Doesn't mean much) but didn't know Albion was part of EGSL. 

If they keep doing these things, league will look like Rebels, Rebels East, Albion, Albion South, Albion North, Surf, Surf 4S, and then who are they going to poach from? Without poaching there is no great teams.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> If they keep doing these things, league will look like Rebels, Rebels East, Albion, Albion South, Albion North, Surf, Surf 4S, and then who are they going to poach from?
> 
> Without poaching there is no great teams.


Because, heaven forbid, these f**ks develop their own great teams...


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> And they are advertising as being part of EGSL (Doesn't mean much) but didn't know Albion was part of EGSL.
> 
> If they keep doing these things, league will look like Rebels, Rebels East, Albion, Albion South, Albion North, Surf, Surf 4S, and then who are they going to poach from? Without poaching there is no great teams.


Within any of the partnerships, it's not called poaching anymore.  It's moving the player to his best opportunity.


----------



## BananaKick (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> And they are advertising as being part of EGSL (Doesn't mean much) but didn't know Albion was part of EGSL.
> 
> If they keep doing these things, league will look like Rebels, Rebels East, Albion, Albion South, Albion North, Surf, Surf 4S, and then who are they going to poach from? Without poaching there is no great teams.


or Legends, Legends 4S...................Wonder would Legends try to get a foothold in SD?


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Because, heaven forbid, these f**ks develop their own great teams...


They never do. 


espola said:


> Within any of the partnerships, it's not called poaching anymore.  It's moving the player to his best opportunity.


Once they are within the club's payroll, the kid "loses" the opportunity to join the "pathway" (Yes @timbuck  I said it!) to greatness. I mean the parents are getting the prestige to say they are part of everyone's favorite soccer club without doing the drive, and the club is getting that dough without having to worry about some other club gaining prestige...


BananaKick said:


> or Legends, Legends 4S...................Wonder would Legends try to get a foothold in SD?


I though Legends gave up on coming down to SD after talks of having Rebels join them felt apart like 4-5 years ago.


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Dus niet meer Corver methode?


APFC is gewoon goedkoper om samen te werken met ...


----------



## focomoso (Dec 13, 2018)

younothat said:


> Is LAUFA going to be re branded RCD Espanyol now that are partners?


Yes - that's the plan. New colors and logos and all that. They're already calling it RCD Espanyol - LAUFA, but I bet the LAUFA part will be dropped before long.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> They never do.
> 
> Once they are within the club's payroll, the kid "loses" the opportunity to join the "pathway" (Yes @timbuck  I said it!) to greatness. I mean the parents are getting the prestige to say they are part of everyone's favorite soccer club without doing the drive, and the club is getting that dough without having to worry about some other club gaining prestige...
> 
> I though Legends gave up on coming down to SD after talks of having Rebels join them felt apart like 4-5 years ago.


Very few coaches have a Macro concept of development. Many who do wont get enough time at a club to develop winning teams. Clubs often want sales people 1st, coaches 2nd - but once you dont win, you are gone. Coaches who get into the big clubs in higher level positions go in promising everything and quickly cut when they dont deliver.  dont have any sympathy for any of these types. problem is these types always find jobs elsewhere


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Very few coaches have a Macro concept of development. Many who do wont get enough time at a club to develop winning teams. Clubs often want sales people 1st, coaches 2nd - but once you dont win, you are gone. Coaches who get into the big clubs in higher level positions go in promising everything and quickly cut when they dont deliver.  dont have any sympathy for any of these types. problem is these types always find jobs elsewhere


They understand the business aspect and they know that youth soccer is a gold mine in the US. These 3 moves are fueled by fields control.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> They understand the business aspect and they know that youth soccer is a gold mine in the US. These 3 moves are fueled by fields control.


There are thousands of Paul Caliguri 's out there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> APFC is gewoon goedkoper om samen te werken met ...


Wist niet dat Oranje een dure club was. Altijd gedacht van hen als een kleinere club onder alle de mega clubs in de San Diego gebied.


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wist niet dat Oranje een dure club was. Altijd gedacht van hen als een kleinere club onder alle de mega clubs in de San Diego gebied.


They are not expensive at all. Rebels is paying for the APFC because is cheaper than coerver. 

The move has nothing to do with OVC, but more of gaining control of the East County and AM deliver the final blow to CSC, Hotspurs and Liverpool.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> They are not expensive at all. Rebels is paying for the APFC because is cheaper than coerver.
> 
> The move has nothing to do with OVC, but more of gaining control of the East County and AM deliver the final blow to CSC, Hotspurs and Liverpool.


Totally forgot about CSC, Spurs' and Liverpool.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wist niet dat Oranje een dure club was. Altijd gedacht van hen als een kleinere club onder alle de mega clubs in de San Diego gebied.


Lang leve de meester Johan Cruyff. 
Kunnen we Thomas Rungan terugbrengen?
=)

gotta love google translate...most of the time


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Lang leve de meester Johan Cruyff.
> Kunnen we Thomas Rungan terugbrengen?
> =)
> 
> gotta love google translate...most of the time


As a kid flying back to Holland to visit relatives I sat on the same row as Cruyff. He signed my KLM magazine...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> As a kid flying back to Holland to visit relatives I sat on the same row as Cruyff. He signed my KLM magazine...


My kid uses his number. Great seeing new gen knowing and respecting previous gen greats.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2018)

Only thing Us Soccer cares about right now is World Cup 2026


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Only thing Us Soccer cares about right now is World Cup 2026


Negative! All they care about is how to sell you some different type of "pathway" using some random alphabet 3-4 letter league to cover the DOC's Land Rover's lease payment...


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Negative! All they care about is how to sell you some different type of "pathway" using some random alphabet 3-4 letter league to cover the DOC's Land Rover's lease payment...


That’s not US Soccer.   That’s soccer clubs in the US


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That’s not US Soccer.   That’s soccer clubs in the US


Isn't US Soccer that allows soccer clubs in the US their debauchery?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Only thing Us Soccer cares about right now is World Cup 2026


oh and suing the US Soccer Foundation to control the logo so they can get all the donations from suckers thinking they are donating to the org getting its logo ripped. Well guess its WC related. Getting everything Aligned to Maximize Profit


----------



## jpeter (Dec 19, 2018)

And another one....

Hollywood FC becoming LAPFC Hollywood or LA Premier Hollywood according to latest annocements


----------



## jpeter (Dec 20, 2018)

Add  another one....

http://dms11.com so what club are they   "merging" with?    

Seen several posts about a "major" or big merger with them.  The founder has been hawking all his gear & stated he's out.   So what club?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Saw a recent post for Pats Lakewood/Long Beach/Lakewood.  Is this a brand new chapter for Pats?  Or did they absorb an existing group?


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 20, 2018)

ICYMI

https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-soccer-expands-to-nevada-sierra-surf-joins-affiliate-network/


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> ICYMI
> 
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-soccer-expands-to-nevada-sierra-surf-joins-affiliate-network/


I think I see an error of my past.  When I was on the Board of the local club we didn't have a Director of Business Development.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> As a kid flying back to Holland to visit relatives I sat on the same row as Cruyff. He signed my KLM magazine...


Don't think we give Cruyff enough credit for his contributions to soccer.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I see an error of my past.  When I was on the Board of the local club we didn't have a Director of Business Development.


I wonder what that job pays?  
Do they cold call into clubs and try to set up  meetings?
Or do clubs reach out and say "Come and buy us please?"
Is it a hard sell?  "Either you become Surf and buy your uniforms from soccer.com - or you sleep with the fishes?"


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I see an error of my past.  When I was on the Board of the local club we didn't have a Director of Business Development.


Imagine LA Vaqueros, Chula Vista Vaqueros, Sierra Nevada Vaqueros, Maui Vaqueros, OC Vaqueros, South Bay Vaqueros. You would be living up in the hills with a infinity pool overlooking the sunset...


----------



## jpeter (Dec 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I wonder what that job pays?
> Do they cold call into clubs and try to set up  meetings?
> Or do clubs reach out and say "Come and buy us please?"
> Is it a hard sell?  "Either you become Surf and buy your uniforms from soccer.com - or you sleep with the fishes?"


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Imagine LA Vaqueros, Chula Vista Vaqueros, Sierra Nevada Vaqueros, Maui Vaqueros, OC Vaqueros, South Bay Vaqueros. You would be living up in the hills with a infinity pool overlooking the sunset...


How do you know that I am not already?

OK, you got me, I'm not.  However, there is a 27-hole golf course just out my back door.

The good thing about having income producing property in Hawaii and those other vacation paradises is that the monthly trips for board meetings (and presumably to collect the checks) can be written off as a business expense.  (I learned that from an acquaintance's mother, who was actively pursuing that since she owned apartment buildings in both Maui and Long Beach.)


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Saw a recent post for Pats Lakewood/Long Beach/Lakewood. Is this a brand new chapter for Pats? Or did they absorb an existing group?


Newish. They posted something heading into the fall season; think they had 3-4 new teams practicing at Lakewood H.S. SCDSL season has that club with HB this past year still.

*Adding: *I recognize the Pats B04 roster from FC Premier previously.


----------



## coachsamy (Dec 21, 2018)

This took long to happen...

http://www.rangerssoccerclub.com/rangers-sc-merging-with-barca-academy-san-diego/


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 21, 2018)

Espola, coachsamy... what of the rumored SDSC and Poway Vaqueros merger?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

NumberTen said:


> Espola, coachsamy... what of the rumored SDSC and Poway Vaqueros merger?


I haven't heard that rumor.  History indicates that every year or two there is a new club started in North County, and some survive (like 4s Ranch), some disappear, and some get absorbed.    There was an attempt to start a breakaway club from Poway 2 years ago, but it went nowhere - except that some of the better Poway coaches moved on.  SDSC was formed a few years back by the merger of the RB and PQ clubs, and a couple of years before that RB had absorbed Pegasus (formally known at one time as San Diego Soccer Club, thus the source of the current name).  

Poway Youth Soccer League gets special treatment from the Poway Recreation Department because it is the largest youth athletic entity in town, and most of the players live within city limits. As a result, they get priority free access to the city-owned fields and to the city-built fields on school district property after hours and weekends.  There would have to be some fancy dancing to hold onto those advantages if PYSL disappeared into a big merger.


----------



## toucan (Dec 21, 2018)

I have seen a lot of merge, and usually, the mergers fail.  In most cases, there is one club which is falling apart anyway.  Sometimes both clubs are struggling and looking to each other for a mutual bail-out.  When a stronger club takes on a failing club, it has to take on its problems as well, and that may include bad teams, unhappy parents, and financial instability.  When both clubs already have problems, well, the outcome is predictable.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 30, 2018)

And more....
Central Valley Monarcas Academy joins Surf Soccer Club as its newest national affiliate, and is now known as Central Valley Surf Soccer
http://cvsurf.minhxtran.com/faq

LAUFA OC B05 PRE USSDA from Yorba Linda/Placentia.   Guess those Pat's YL teams did move over for national cup.

The oxy names:  LA United of OC, Surf of the central valley I dunno but they sound like those law firms or divorce celebrities that keep adding on names to the end or something...


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

jpeter said:


> And more....
> Central Valley Monarcas Academy joins Surf Soccer Club as its newest national affiliate, and is now known as Central Valley Surf Soccer
> http://cvsurf.minhxtran.com/faq
> 
> ...


"our desire to continue developing quality players on and off the field is more achievable when we are partnered with one of the strongest brands in youth soccer."

?????


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 1, 2019)

outside! said:


> The surf in El Paso is terrible.


In Avalon for New Years. Swell is 4-6 feet.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2019)

SD Surf takes over Riptide.  South San Diego I think?
And Albion takes over San Marco United.  North (And slightly east) San Diego


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> SD Surf takes over Riptide.  South San Diego I think?
> And Albion takes over San Marco United.  North (And slightly east) San Diego


Riptide is at Liberty Station in Point Loma, central San Diego. Less than a mile from Albion's Robb Field.  I believe that both clubs share some of the local fields in Point Loma. At the younger ages, both clubs compete for kids from the same neighborhood. It will be interesting.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2019)

Fact said:


> Riptide is at Liberty Station in Point Loma, central San Diego. Less than a mile from Albion's Robb Field.  I believe that both clubs share some of the local fields in Point Loma. At the younger ages, both clubs compete for kids from the same neighborhood. It will be interesting.


2 miles as the crow flies, more like 3 if you are driving.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2019)

Greater Seattle Surf announced they will become “Sound S.C.” effective April.  How long were they Surf?


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2019)

espola said:


> 2 miles as the crow flies, more like 3 if you are driving.


I stand corrected and did not change my post ... 
1.4 miles from the middle of Liberty Station to the edge of Robb Filed if you run it.
2.5 miles if you drive to the edge of Robb Field taking the quickest route, not necessarily the shortest
3.4 if you drive all the way around Robb Field and into the parking lot

In any case the point was that the clubs compete for the same players.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 20, 2019)

Cal FC-DMS11 are merging, although it looks more like an acquisition or takeover given that Metcalfe was very publicly selling off all of his coaching equipment recently.  

https://www.facebook.com/Calfootballclub/posts/2510124605669104

This appears to be part of a general trend to link youth clubs with professional or adult teams so that they resemble more true academy set-ups.  In this case, it appears to be the acquisition of a youth club by a semi-pro or pro team (Cal FC will be playing in NPSL's Founders Cup, which is technically an adult league organized under the amateur US Adult Soccer Ass'n, but it includes some former NASL clubs that appear to pay all of their players).  

By contrast, Santa Monica United recently announced the start of a UPSL adult team of the same name, which looks to be more organically linked with the youth club since it appears to be coached by and include players from the SMU youth coaching ranks, although the adult team seems to trace its roots to a previous adult team that was once in UPSL, Sporting Santa Monica.  Either way, this looks to be more common as both NPSL and UPSL are growing quickly.  At its best, the relationship can be mutually beneficial, providing coaches, training opportunities, and a post-graduate home for the youth club and a place for the adult team players to earn some extra cash (coaching), share field space, and recruit players.  At it's worst, it's just another way to leverage pay-to-play.  SMU seems like it has a better chance at the former than Cal FC given the ties to current SMU coaches, but we'll see how they both develop.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 21, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Cal FC-DMS11 are merging, although it looks more like an acquisition or takeover given that Metcalfe was very publicly selling off all of his coaching equipment recently.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Calfootballclub/posts/2510124605669104
> 
> ...


Yeah good observations about DMS,  heard there was some $$$  changing hands to make that happen.  Same thing with the FC Golden & Blues Alliance I understood.

The UPSL could shake thing up a bit if both these clubs decide to field youth teams in the academy 4th division.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 29, 2019)

LA surf is more about Malbu or the Venice Breakwater to me but:

SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf, and Soltilo FC join Together to Create LA Surf.
https://www.soccertoday.com/la-surf-launches-expanding-opportunities-for-youth-soccer-players/


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2019)

When will one of these "Soccer Media Magazines" like Goal Nation or Soccer Today actually do an investigative story and not just throw out marketing fluff from "Business Development Directors".


----------



## jpeter (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> When will one of these "Soccer Media Magazines" like Goal Nation or Soccer Today actually do an investigative story and not just throw out marketing fluff from "Business Development Directors".


Fluff and $$$ changing hands sometimes.  Infomercial style almost.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Here's the official letter announcing the Strikers MV/OC Surf arrangement.
> https://www.soccertoday.com/surf-grows-with-mission-viejo-surf/?fbclid=IwAR1sfzkd-i9XtrU1tQG5AmhR-W6lygN3Le1aSVXL5wEa99opmqj5OIAAV4k
> 
> “Surf is an organization that’s taken care of everything and they’re delivering on what they say,” said Castle, Sr., OC Surf Mission Viejo’s president.
> ...


Just saw on Facebook that the former Strikers MV that became Oc Surf Mission Viejo will no longer be a Surf. 





						Mission Viejo OC Surf | OC Surf Mission Viejo | Youth Soccer Club
					

Mission Viejo OC Surf | OC's Premier Youth Soccer Club. We focus on player development through USSF trained coaches, unified cross-team curriculum, and HS & College connections.




					ocsurfmv.com
				




*WE ARE EXCITED TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE ARE BECOMING
MISSION VIEJO FOOTBALL CLUB!
Based on Community spirit and the development of players and
coaches we are no longer continuing as OC Surf MV.
We will retain our great relationship with Surf Sports Inc., San Diego and
will complete our 2019-20 season as OC Surf Mission Viejo through State/National Cup.*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Just saw on Facebook that the former Strikers MV that became Oc Surf Mission Viejo will no longer be a Surf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is insane!!!!  Plus, you better be nice to SCS or you won't get invited to next years SCS "Best of the Best" flight 2 Ford Division that is diluted because of DPL.  Lexus Division or bust Mr Jones and Mr Smith   Screw Ford and the Toyota diluted divisions.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2019)

I totally commend them for trying to maintain a local club identity. 
Wonder what league they will play in?
Wonder why the surf thing didn’t work out?  (Money, power or player funneling are my guesses).


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I totally commend them for trying to maintain a local club identity.
> Wonder what league they will play in?
> Wonder why the surf thing didn’t work out?  (Money, power or player funneling are my guesses).


Keep it Local Coach and if out of the bunch a true Unicorn is developed by the club and coach. let him or her hop all around the OC and SoCal to find that true Unicorn challenge that only other Unicorns can bring.  To sum it up:  After 8 years and about $30K spent (I did get half a season free one year but don't tell anyone), it all comes down to this for the girls.  Find a local coach and team.  Build a healthy nest for the 99.5% of the players and wait until 15 to hop all around looking for better players if your so incline too.  Or, you can move to Oregon and be home schooled and go pro.


----------



## wsf (Nov 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I totally commend them for trying to maintain a local club identity.
> Wonder what league they will play in?
> Wonder why the surf thing didn’t work out?  (Money, power or player funneling are my guesses).


There's a meeting tomorrow at 730pm-930pm at MVHS that will _supposedly _explain everything.  I don't know if I can go but would love for someone, who can attend, to summarize on here.


----------



## JV6 (Nov 18, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> This merger/affiliate absolute madness is why there will always be a place for smaller clubs. Of course, running a boutique/smaller club, I would say that. There are pros and cons to both which I’ve talked about and written about before but there will always be room for both big and small/niche IMO.
> 
> If you run a solid program and want to maintain coaching standards (among many other things that become uncontrollable at scale), I don’t see why you would want to merge or affiliate. I get the idea and some of the rationale behind it but by the sound of things, it more often than not turns out to be not anywhere near as good as promised and occasionally, turns into a disaster or farce.
> 
> Now, if you have an average/poor program and want to merge or affiliate to get a boost and try to revlitalise your club or program, I completely understand the merger or affiliate route. Ultimately, if the kids are better off then it’s hard to argue against it.


My kids club was a successful small club but they didn't merge with Surf for any of then above reasons.  They merged because DA & ENCL wouldn't let them into the party because they were a small club. Even though Socal Academy used to beat up on DA/ECNL teams all the time, the "Elites" wouldn't let them in. They merged with Surf and got instant DA.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Nov 18, 2019)

I imagine that they will continue in SCSDL. This year they put 5 teams into the SCSDL play-offs with at least 1 team continuing on to the semi-finals in flight 1.

There are a group of parents that are loyal to the coaches and will continue with the club because of the coaching - branding doesn't matter. From my understanding there was a disagreement as to what was promised as opposed to what was delivered when the deal was made last year. By breaking from surf they will be able to continue to provide the same coaching/resources as in the past at a decreased price to the parents.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> My kids club was a successful small club but they didn't merge with Surf for any of then above reasons.  They merged because DA & ENCL wouldn't let them into the party because they were a small club. Even though Socal Academy used to beat up on DA/ECNL teams all the time, the "Elites" wouldn't let them in. They merged with Surf and got instant DA.


My bro had a hobby shop in Florida and then Walmart came in.  He was selling model airplanes for $20 but Walmart had the same one for $15.  They offered him a job to greet the folks coming in to shop but he declined the offer to join the big dog.  Choices we all have to make in life can be hard and you won't know if the choice was a good one or a bad one until later.  Have to let things play out


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 18, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Cal FC-DMS11 are merging, although it looks more like an acquisition or takeover given that Metcalfe was very publicly selling off all of his coaching equipment recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Field space is starting to become the issue.   The Big brand clubs are now finding new formats to place players.  Pathway to "private schools"    Let not get this whole entire thing confused.   No big brand club is starting new  / acquiring new teams in the HOOD where the Athletes are.  Only where solid working parents are.  Thats the MAIN reason AYSO regions 1031 ( South LA Regions) is putting out the BEST girls players at this moment in multiple age categories.  THIS PROBLEM IS  ECONOMIC.   No different from banks, savings, and loans..  financially prevent the best athletes a chance at the best coaching.     Big club will simply poach hispanic/ black poor kids out the depths of low end clubs,,,,,,


----------



## pokergod (Nov 19, 2019)

I might be late to the game, but is it true that Beach FC is taking over LA Galaxy South Bay AND Strikers South Bay??????


----------



## Paul Spacey (Nov 20, 2019)

pokergod said:


> I might be late to the game, but is it true that Beach FC is taking over LA Galaxy South Bay AND Strikers South Bay??????


I think it sounds like a merger between Beach and Strikers according to the coaches I spoke with recently. Not sure about the LAGSB involvement.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 26, 2019)

Ah another club countdown





						City SC Temecula | Temecula Valley Based Youth Soccer Club
					






					www.2020clubcountdown.com
				




Temecula United SC going with Surf or Ablion? Who's has the 411?


----------



## Emma (Nov 26, 2019)

My guess is they will be teaming up with LA Galaxy San Diego.  Surf is a Nike Club and Albion is a Puma club.  LAGSD has all the programs described and is an Adidas Club.


----------



## Goforgoal (Nov 26, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Ah another club countdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What uniform brand will we wear?*
We will be an adidas club. Our home and away uniform colors and style will be revealed by the end of the year, and we expect our players to receive their new kits in April 2020 (as has been the case with our current uniform brand). Our players will receive branded training gear in January 2020. 

I'm pretty sure this statement right here says "neither". Otherwise I have no clue though. FC Golden State maybe? When you read that FAQ is sounds like a re-branding that will magically gain DA access rather than a merger.


----------



## Goforgoal (Nov 26, 2019)

Emma said:


> My guess is they will be teaming up with LA Galaxy San Diego.  Surf is a Nike Club and Albion is a Puma club.  LAGSD has all the programs described and is an Adidas Club.


Good call. Very well could be as part of LAGSD's re-branding.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 26, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> This is insane!!!!  Plus, you better be nice to SCS or you won't get invited to next years SCS "Best of the Best" flight 2 Ford Division that is diluted because of DPL.  Lexus Division or bust Mr Jones and Mr Smith   Screw Ford and the Toyota diluted divisions.


Don't kid yourself, it's all about the money and control of the money.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 26, 2019)

Carlsbad United of Temecula? I dunno sounds fishy. 


			https://lagalaxysd.com/branding-release/
		


From the Temecula FAQ:
*Will we have an MLS club name in our new name?*

No. Together with several large elite clubs in the Southwest, we are establishing our own *new brand* while maintaining a strong affiliation with the MLS and the NWSL


----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Nov 27, 2019)

Anyone heard about Legends Riverside, Arsenal ECNL and Pats merging to become Roma?


----------



## multisportson (Nov 29, 2019)

Phineas&Ferb said:


> Anyone heard about Legends Riverside, Arsenal ECNL and Pats merging to become Roma?


It’s been everywhere, but every story I hear is a little bit different. Apparently the official announcement is coming in December.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 29, 2019)

multisportson said:


> It’s been everywhere, but every story I hear is a little bit different. Apparently the official announcement is coming in December.


pats have DA and arsenal ECNL so could be complicated....interesting....what else have you heard on this?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 29, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> pats have DA and arsenal ECNL so could be complicated....interesting....what else have you heard on this?


I’ll go out on a limb and say, IF there is any truth behind this rumor, it would involve a Pat’s affiliate, not the mothership.


----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Nov 29, 2019)

multisportson said:


> It’s been everywhere, but every story I hear is a little bit different. Apparently the official announcement is coming in December.


Have you heard who will be making the announcement? What club? Just curious


----------



## multisportson (Nov 29, 2019)

Phineas&Ferb said:


> Have you heard who will be making the announcement? What club? Just curious


I believe it will be Arsenal. Which would explain why they’ve been clearing out their club-branded gear at fire sale prices.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 3, 2019)

What the latest with Galaxy SB merging over to Beach? @Kicker4Life or @LASTMAN14 do you guys have any info? It's got quiet but I've been told everything is moving ahead just not sure how it'll work out. I've been contacted by both DS and SL in the past about my DD but never got a callback when I reached out to ask about the merger which makes me think maybe everything is still a bit up in the air about what they're going to do with all those talented DDs........


----------



## jpeter (Dec 3, 2019)

OC Surf South Bay is a new one.  Formerly CDA slammers South Bay.


----------



## StyleOfPlay (Dec 4, 2019)

This has to be a joke right?????


----------



## jpeter (Dec 5, 2019)

StyleOfPlay said:


> This has to be a joke right?????


Tryouts are normally not a joke

"Super excited to announce that my CDA Slammers South Bay teams (G08 Flight 1, G08 Flight 2, G06 Flight 2 and G02/03 Flight 1 & College Showcase Team) will be transitioning over to OC SURF NORTH - SOUTH BAY at the conclusion on this current season"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Tryouts are normally not a joke
> 
> "Super excited to announce that my CDA Slammers South Bay teams (G08 Flight 1, G08 Flight 2, G06 Flight 2 and G02/03 Flight 1 & College Showcase Team) will be transitioning over to OC SURF NORTH - SOUTH BAY at the conclusion on this current season"


Is this for reals?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 5, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Is this for reals?


Well the coach of those teams is advertising tryouts so OC Surf (South Bay) girls 2007 Pacheco, formerly CDA Slammers South Bay, is hosting open practices for highly competitive players who are interested in playing flight 1 next year. Will be looking to play in Surf Cup and Crossfire Challenge (Washington) next year as well. Feel free to call/text/email for more info


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2019)

LAGSD seems to have reset their countdown clock a few weeks ago. It is now supposedly down to 10 hours. If it does not get reset again, we should know something at 6:00 PM tonight.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 5, 2019)

outside! said:


> LAGSD seems to have reset their countdown clock a few weeks ago. It is now supposedly down to 10 hours. If it does not get reset again, we should know something at 6:00 PM tonight.


My didn't they already decided on carlsbad united fc


			https://lagalaxysd.com/branding-release/


----------



## ItsJustSoccer (Dec 5, 2019)

Just saw this on FB




jpeter said:


> Well the coach of those teams is advertising tryouts so OC Surf (South Bay) girls 2007 Pacheco, formerly CDA Slammers South Bay, is hosting open practices for highly competitive players who are interested in playing flight 1 next year. Will be looking to play in Surf Cup and Crossfire Challenge (Washington) next year as well. Feel free to call/text/email for more info


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

OC Surf North Anaheim of San Pedro
OCSNASP on 3!!!!!


----------



## Dargle (Dec 5, 2019)

OC North South?


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> My didn't they already decided on carlsbad united fc
> 
> 
> https://lagalaxysd.com/branding-release/


That was the old announcement when Carlsbad Lighting and Carlsbad Wave combined. I would be in favor of them going back to that name, but word on the street is that they are "moving forward".


----------



## jpeter (Dec 5, 2019)

Dargle said:


> OC North South?


 one of those oxy names.

Looks like thier trying to moving in on the old lag sb territory and trying to fill the gaps since lag sb has been silent on their plans.


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 5, 2019)

OC Surf North @ Southbay, West of Long Beach on the East field.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't know how licensing agreements work, but San Pedro is located in LA County.  Wouldn't LA Surf South Bay make more sense?
Or did somebody upset somebody else a few years ago and the people at the top of either group don't get along?  (You stole our player.  You stole our coach.  Your coach yelled at my kid who was a youth referee 20 years ago.  We had a tournament and your team left trash on the field)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> one of those oxy names.
> 
> Looks like thier trying to moving in on the old lag sb territory and trying to fill the gaps since lag sb has been silent on their plans.


LAGSB will no longer exist.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 5, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAGSB will no longer exist.


Sorry for your loss! I know that you put a lot into LAGSB, both financially and emotionally. Good luck on the next leg of your journey for you and your daughters.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Tryouts are normally not a joke
> 
> "Super excited to announce that my CDA Slammers South Bay teams (G08 Flight 1, G08 Flight 2, G06 Flight 2 and G02/03 Flight 1 & College Showcase Team) will be transitioning over to OC SURF NORTH - SOUTH BAY at the conclusion on this current season"


Not the G05 team? Pretty good team.


----------



## WillJohn (Dec 5, 2019)

Why don't some of these coaches/teams form their own club as opposed to joining another club?  What are the obstacles/roadblocks to forming their own club?  They already have the team/players/field.  I'm just wondering what are the advantages of joining another club?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

WillJohn said:


> Why don't some of these coaches/teams form their own club as opposed to joining another club?  What are the obstacles/roadblocks to forming their own club?  They already have the team/players/field.  I'm just wondering what are the advantages of joining another club?


The “godfathers” of the leagues won’t let you in.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

WillJohn said:


> Why don't some of these coaches/teams form their own club as opposed to joining another club?  What are the obstacles/roadblocks to forming their own club?  They already have the team/players/field.  I'm just wondering what are the advantages of joining another club?


Some do.  The obstacles are things liked forming a 401-3(c) non-profit corporation to allow entry into leagues and Cal South.


----------



## StyleOfPlay (Dec 5, 2019)

The post below was one I put on the Slammers South Bay Gone thread. I guess parents didn’t learn and will follow them to Orange County Surf of Harbor City/Wilmington North of San Pedro. 

Everyone knew this was bound to happen. The Director at Slammers South Bay was making false promises to everyone just to start up a club. Having individual meetings with teams from other clubs and offering them the world with his so called college connections. He and the coaches took players from local club teams by offering flight 2 and 3 players a flight 1 spot and the parents ate it up. The teams were kicked out of several fields and even by the police at one location because they didn’t have permits. They put a sticker price that was the lowest club fee anyone had ever seen, and once the families committed they tacked on extra fees. But unfortunately as someone had mentioned earlier, this Director and the coaches will just move on to join or start another club to do the same things. Hopefully the families will learn from it, or maybe they will continue to follow them.


----------



## WillJohn (Dec 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Some do.  The obstacles are things liked forming a 401-3(c) non-profit corporation to allow entry into leagues and Cal South.


It might take a little time/effort but seems doable.  I would think that getting the fields and right players would be the main obstacles but if you already have those.  It's always said to find and stay with a good coach and don't worry about the club name on your jersey.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

Best way to wind up with a million dollars through running a club soccer team-   Start with $2 million


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 5, 2019)

outside! said:


> LAGSD seems to have reset their countdown clock a few weeks ago. It is now supposedly down to 10 hours. If it does not get reset again, we should know something at 6:00 PM tonight.


They are holding a launch party tonight at 7pm at Aviara Park so it looks like the announcement is a go.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 5, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> They are holding a launch party tonight at 7pm at Aviara Park so it looks like the announcement is a go.


Keeping up with Liverpool?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Keeping up with Liverpool?


That would certainly mess with the Surf / man city cup tournament


----------



## watfly (Dec 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> That would certainly mess with the Surf / man city cup tournament


I could be wrong, but my suspicion is that that affiliation may be in jeopardy since Man City has changed to Puma.  Many of the claimed affiliations are not direct club to club relationships, but through the kit manufacturer.  Hence why Albion now claims affiliation with AC Milan (Puma) since Arsenal moved from Puma to Adidas.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 5, 2019)

JV6 said:


> My kids club was a successful small club but they didn't merge with Surf for any of then above reasons.  They merged because DA & ENCL wouldn't let them into the party because they were a small club. Even though Socal Academy used to beat up on DA/ECNL teams all the time, the "Elites" wouldn't let them in. They merged with Surf and got instant DA.


When SoCal Academy merged with Surf back in February, they did not instantly get DA. That happened when Surf snuck in LA Premier through the back door in May on the Monday after the very last DA League game. LA Premier already had DA so all LA Premier had to do was change jerseys.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like LAGSD has rebranded as City SC Carlsbad


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone else hearing that the new Temecula United will be an RSL affiliate with the DA staying in Utah?


----------



## WillJohn (Dec 6, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAGSB will no longer exist.


I haven't heard any news about LAGSB in awhile.  Are they still planning to join Beach?  Beach is starting tryouts already and I haven't seen anything about tryouts for LAGSB yet.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 6, 2019)

WillJohn said:


> I haven't heard any news about LAGSB in awhile.  Are they still planning to join Beach?  Beach is starting tryouts already and I haven't seen anything about tryouts for LAGSB yet.


LAGSB will merge with BSB. Tryouts for both will be listed under Beach tryout dates.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Dec 6, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Looks like LAGSD has rebranded as City SC Carlsbad


That is hilariously bad...


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Dec 6, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAGSB will merge with BSB. Tryouts for both will be listed under Beach tryout dates.


Hope it works out for the girls. But who becomes the DA team, Beach or LAGSB?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 6, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Hope it works out for the girls. But who becomes the DA team, Beach or LAGSB?


LAGSB does not have DA. The DA affiliation is directly tied to LAG. LAGSB and LAG have always been two separate entities.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 6, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Hope it works out for the girls. But who becomes the DA team, Beach or LAGSB?


The DA for both Clubs is run separately.  Galaxy DA is not a part of LAGSB, it’s run by the Galaxy “mothership” in Carson.  Beach has “groups” of you will:  Beach Long Beach, Beach SouthBay and the USSDA.

At this point Galaxy and Beach DA as organizations are unaffected by the change.  Galaxy DA is likely loosing the 2 Coaches they contracted to Coach some of the DA teams, if true, they may need to replace them.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 6, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> The DA for both Clubs is run separately.  Galaxy DA is not a part of LAGSB, it’s run by the Galaxy “mothership” in Carson.  Beach has “groups” of you will:  Beach Long Beach, Beach SouthBay and the USSDA.
> 
> At this point Galaxy and Beach DA as organizations are unaffected by the change.  Galaxy DA is likely loosing the 2 Coaches they contracted to Coach some of the DA teams, if true, they may need to replace them.


One new coach has been added and the other will soon be aboard.


----------



## younothat (Dec 6, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Looks like LAGSD has rebranded as City SC Carlsbad


Well that's a different "City" from Man City.

I like Carlsbad and good for them they went something homegrown although the sun logo reminds me of  desert,  phoenix or something else and not coastal Carlsbad.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Dec 6, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAGSB does not have DA. The DA affiliation is directly tied to LAG. LAGSB and LAG have always been two separate entities.


Good Luck to all the girls. Both squads are good


----------



## RedNevilles (Dec 7, 2019)

younothat said:


> Well that's a different "City" from Man City.
> 
> I like Carlsbad and good for them they went something homegrown although the sun logo reminds me of  desert,  phoenix or something else and not coastal Carlsbad.


I think they wanted a more generic logo, not something related to the city of Carlsbad so they can have lots of affiliates such as City SC - Temecula


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

younothat said:


> Well that's a different "City" from Man City.
> 
> I like Carlsbad and good for them they went something homegrown although the sun logo reminds me of  desert,  phoenix or something else and not coastal Carlsbad.


I like the Local feel to the name but the logo is a no for me too.  I see expansion to other cities as well.


----------



## forksnbolts (Dec 7, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> I think they wanted a more generic logo, not something related to the city of Carlsbad so they can have lots of affiliates such as City SC - Temecula


Exactly my thoughts as well. City SC - Insert Name of City Here


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 8, 2019)

Strikers southbay now beach officially announced.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 8, 2019)

forksnbolts said:


> Exactly my thoughts as well. City SC - Insert Name of City Here


jumped the shark if that's the case.

Arsenal and Temecula united next on tap, first week of Jan announcement coming but don't think it will be called city xyz.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 8, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> I think they wanted a more generic logo, not something related to the city of Carlsbad so they can have lots of affiliates such as City SC - Temecula


That's not how they described the logo in the announcement.. inspired / from the Carlsbad city seal but they chopped it up...


----------



## Dargle (Dec 8, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Looks like LAGSD has rebranded as City SC Carlsbad


There actually was a City SC before.  It was in Culver City and they rebranded to Culver City FC a few years back.


----------



## pokergod (Dec 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Best way to wind up with a million dollars through running a club soccer team-   Start with $2 million


Ha.  Beach just took over South Bay Galaxy, South Bay Strikers and Fram is allegedly next, meanwhile Mauricio is putting a second story on his home in Naples island...……..


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 8, 2019)

pokergod said:


> Ha.  Beach just took over South Bay Galaxy, South Bay Strikers and Fram is allegedly next, meanwhile Mauricio is putting a second story on his home in Naples island...……..


But who approached who? Don’t see why your taking shots at Mauricio on this.  

Don’t see the FRAM thing happening


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

pokergod said:


> Ha.  Beach just took over South Bay Galaxy, South Bay Strikers and Fram is allegedly next, meanwhile Mauricio is putting a second story on his home in Naples island...……..


Poorly done on this post.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

Too many rich dad's with money are involved in this beautiful sport that all humans should be able to play for free like Pele.  Lot's of poor kids with poor families are flying right now to FL so they can participate in the DA Showcase.  If you're a girl and want to play soccer at a high level past 7th grade you better play fulltime (all year around), get excellent grades and be an excellent human just like their dads who have ruined this sport. Yup, thanks dad   Pay to play so you can pay and play in college.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

@LASTMAN14  I'm confused with what club your dd is at now.  Did you say she was LAG and is now Beach?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> @LASTMAN14  I'm confused with what club your dd is at now.  Did you say she was LAG and is now Beach?


LAG and LAGSB are two separate entities. LAG has the DA program. LAGSB was just the club affiliate.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAG and LAGSB are two separate entities. LAG has the DA program. LAGSB was just the club affiliate.


In the first year of GDA, LAGSB had at least 1 GDA team.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAG and LAGSB are two separate entities. LAG has the DA program. LAGSB was just the club affiliate.


I thought the city of Carson was a part of the South Bay?  I'm confused with the two names and why the two teams?


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 9, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Anyone else hearing that the new Temecula United will be an RSL affiliate with the DA staying in Utah?


Why wouldn't the DA stay in SLC?   They have a residency set up with online school.   There is also the RSL affiliate in PHX/Mesa that has solid teams but no DA.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

Is coach Diaz also the owner of the customer base like Coach Woodcock?  It also says he's been with the team since 2014.  I don't remember playing LA Galaxy of the South Bay back in 2014.


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 9, 2019)

Is LAG going to still have a DA Team? I know LAG is separate from LAGSB, but


LASTMAN14 said:


> LAG and LAGSB are two separate entities. LAG has the DA program. LAGSB was just the club affiliate.


Is LAG going to have a DA this year?  I know they operate separate from LAGSB, but rumor has it that LAG DA will also go away/merge with Beach. Or maybe that's just the 07 year group?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 9, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Is LAG going to still have a DA Team? I know LAG is separate from LAGSB, but
> 
> 
> Is LAG going to have a DA this year?  I know they operate separate from LAGSB, but rumor has it that LAG DA will also go away/merge with Beach. Or maybe that's just the 07 year group?


Galaxy DA is not merging with Beach or going away.  There will be a Galaxy DA with 07's being the new youngest group.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 9, 2019)

Aren't MLS clubs required to field DA squads based on the Homegrown contracts?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> In the first year of GDA, LAGSB had at least 1 GDA team.


Not really.....LAGSB never had DA status,  they “loaned” some of their Coaches to Galaxy and pretty much the entire Flight 1 teams at each ages group became the DA team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 9, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Aren't MLS clubs required to field DA squads based on the Homegrown contracts?


Since Girls don’t play in the MLS, no.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 9, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Why wouldn't the DA stay in SLC?   They have a residency set up with online school.   There is also the RSL affiliate in PHX/Mesa that has solid teams but no DA.


RSL (Utah) boys DA has U15 and older
RSL (AZ) boys DA has U13 & U14
Utah Royals girls DA is run out of AZ through RSL-AZ

RSL-AZ has teams all over AZ (Phoenix North & South, Yuma, Southern (Tucson), Nogales, Anthem), has a satellite in El Paso (I think), just did another deal with some team in Hawaii, has a partnership agreement with LVSA, seems to sometimes pull players in from NM.

In short, its all over the shop. I hadn't heard of them branching into SoCal, but it wouldn't surprise me. They pull players from all over for DA teams, esp. on the boys side - they get into all the MLS DA events through RSL (UT).

It's not confusing at all


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not really.....LAGSB never had DA status,  they “loaned” some of their Coaches to Galaxy and pretty much the entire Flight 1 teams at each ages group became the DA team.


Whatever it was called, DD's GDA team played DA games against players wearing LAGSB jerseys.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> In the first year of GDA, LAGSB had at least 1 GDA team.


Inaccurate. They have always been LAG. But most of the players on that first year were from LAGSB.
Disregard this. Saw later posts.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I thought the city of Carson was a part of the South Bay?  I'm confused with the two names and why the two teams?


Stub Hub/ Dignity Health Center where LAG plays is in Carson which is not the southbay. LAGSB is from Redondo Beach which also includes Hermosa, Manhattan, eL Segundo and PV.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Whatever it was called, DD's GDA team played DA games against players wearing LAGSB jerseys.


That first year there were issues with uniform orders which is why you saw girls wearing LAGSB kits.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Is coach Diaz also the owner of the customer base like Coach Woodcock?  It also says he's been with the team since 2014.  I don't remember playing LA Galaxy of the South Bay back in 2014.


Diaz came from Exiles in a merger. He was the DOC on the girls side.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes, your thinking of the 07’s, that group has a decision to make where they will go. DA will stay intact and not merge with Beach.


MSK357 said:


> Is LAG going to still have a DA Team? I know LAG is separate from LAGSB, but
> 
> 
> Is LAG going to have a DA this year?  I know they operate separate from LAGSB, but rumor has it that LAG DA will also go away/merge with Beach. Or maybe that's just the 07 year group?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Stub Hub/ Dignity Health Center where LAG plays is in Carson which is not the southbay. LAGSB is from Redondo Beach which also includes Hermosa, Manhattan, eL Segundo and PV.


OK.  I used to sell Yellow Pages in the "South Bay Directory" and Carson was in it.  The South Bay folks from Palos Verdes and Manhattan Beach were dead set against it.  I have no idea why they had arguments over it.  Some say Carson is in Long Beach.  Same thing with San Pedro?  OC Surf of the South Bay?  Where are they pulling from?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> OK.  I used to sell Yellow Pages in the "South Bay Directory" and Carson was in it.  The South Bay folks from Palos Verdes and Manhattan Beach were dead set against it.  I have no idea why they had arguments over it.  Some say Carson is in Long Beach.  Same thing with San Pedro?  OC Surf of the South Bay?  Where are they pulling from?


They were CDA Southbay.


----------



## fjc8871 (Dec 9, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> OK.  I used to sell Yellow Pages in the "South Bay Directory" and Carson was in it.  The South Bay folks from Palos Verdes and Manhattan Beach were dead set against it.  I have no idea why they had arguments over it.  Some say Carson is in Long Beach.  Same thing with San Pedro?  OC Surf of the South Bay?  Where are they pulling from?


OC Surf South Bay was one 2007 FRAM team that moved to OC Surf as a satellite team (IIRC).  I remember the South Bay directory. Growing up in Gardena I always considered that part of the South Bay. Maybe not South Bay proper (city that has a beach) but South Bay area/region.

From the LA Times


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, your thinking of the 07’s, that group has a decision to make where they will go. DA will stay intact and not merge with Beach.



So LAG DA is just going to have tryouts without a club to primarily pull from? the 07 Girls from LA Galaxy that should be getting promoted to DA is what I was told would be merging with beach.  If LAG still has a DA, why don't they just stay with LAG? or are they just following the LAGSB coaches that were also DA coaches that moved to beach?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

fjc8871 said:


> OC Surf South Bay was one 2007 FRAM team that moved to OC Surf as a satellite team (IIRC).  I remember the South Bay directory. Growing up in Gardena I always considered that part of the South Bay. Maybe not South Bay proper (city that has a beach) but South Bay area/region.
> 
> From the LA Times
> View attachment 5957


I know YP got sued and Sparkletts back in the day for red lining.  Snobs like Bill Lamebeer didn't want to be associated with the other parts of "The South Bay."


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> So LAG DA is just going to have tryouts without a club to primarily pull from? the 07 Girls from LA Galaxy that should be getting promoted to DA is what I was told would be merging with beach.  If LAG still has a DA, why don't they just stay with LAG? or are they just following the LAGSB coaches that were also DA coaches that moved to beach?


Yes, it seems like they are following suit with how they form teams on the boys side. Id be surprised if the entire 07’s group from LAGSB goes to Beach because homegrown players will also be part of the framework. I can tell you none of the 05’s or 06’s at this time are considering a move. And, yes, If the 07’s follow it would be because DS is their coach.


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, it seems like they are following suit with how they form teams on the boys side. Id be surprised if the entire 07’s group from LAGSB goes to Beach because homegrown players will also be part of the framework. I can tell you none of the 05’s or 06’s at this time are considering a move. And, yes, If the 07’s follow it would be because DS is their coach.


That makes sense, Beach 07 DA is going to be insane.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That first year there were issues with uniform orders which is why you saw girls wearing LAGSB kits.


Wow, a club having uniform order issues. I've never heard of that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Wow, a club having uniform order issues. I've never heard of that.


It was more of an Adidas issue.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 9, 2019)

outside! said:


> Wow, a club having uniform order issues. I've never heard of that.


LAG ran out of free loaner used kits and couldn't find any at there stores & kiosk, at the stadium I suppose but you can find them a plenty at most swap meets and the  Galaxy equipment people make them all the time also.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> LAG ran out of free loaner used kits and couldn't find any at there stores & kiosk, at the stadium I suppose but you can find them a plenty at most swap meets and the  Galaxy equipment people make them all the time also.


I hope everyone caught the sarcasm in my previous post.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It was more of an Adidas issue.


Puma had yellow mustard for Blues back in the day...lol


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 9, 2019)

SDFA now FCGSSD


----------



## noteliteatall (Dec 10, 2019)

My dd is an 05 and is currently aiming for DPL in the SB to stay semi local. 

Is Galaxy DPL 05 (Sosa) merging with Beach? I hear coach Pineda will take that team over this upcoming season at Beach.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 10, 2019)

noteliteatall said:


> My dd is an 05 and is currently aiming for DPL in the SB to stay semi local.
> 
> Is Galaxy DPL 05 (Sosa) merging with Beach? I hear coach Pineda will take that team over this upcoming season at Beach.
> [/QUOTE
> Heard he’s leaving. And possibly a portion of his team.


----------



## noteliteatall (Dec 10, 2019)

Interesting... seems like Beach DPL will definitely grow stronger if the coach fits that team. Any thoughts on Pineda? I hear he’s on the younger side and my DD was meant to play for him back when he was with Galaxy SB


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 10, 2019)

noteliteatall said:


> Interesting... seems like Beach DPL will definitely grow stronger if the coach fits that team. Any thoughts on Pineda? I hear he’s on the younger side and my DD was meant to play for him back when he was with Galaxy SB


I don't know him personally but my dd guested for him once...liked him and he preached development which is cool...doesn't appear to have have top teams but has them playing some nice passing soccer....


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 11, 2019)

What a cluster &$%* this all is for the parents.  The deals for the rosters for players that will be on the top teams and get the best exposure are already made behind the scenes and most parents just don’t have a clue and fall prey to the hype and false promises - all a grand manipulation to control your players for personal benefit and parent’s pocket books


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 11, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> What a cluster &$%* this all is for the parents.  The deals for the rosters for players that will be on the top teams and get the best exposure are already made behind the scenes and most parents just don’t have a clue and fall prey to the hype and false promises - all a grand manipulation to control your players for personal benefit and parent’s pocket books


As long as they "preach" the development philosophy everything is good with the "pay for play" parents model we have in youth soccer.  My dd and her HS friends just upset Capo Valley last night and it was a free game.  It was a fierce competition and all the girls learned how to fight and not back down to a team full of Jrs and Srs.  We have one Sr and she's a stud GK.  Capo came into town and talked smack since they usually beat LBHS in big sports.  Well, not tonight.  True development game on how to win!!!!


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 11, 2019)

"We are excited about the opportunity to offer an* elite* soccer program in this region to continue the success of LA Surf. The Surf brand brings the best of* development* into our area, giving players the opportunity to *develop *and play at of all levels of the game."  

*Elite-* In political and sociological theory, the *elite* (French *élite*, from Latin eligere) are a small group of powerful people who hold a disproportionate amount of wealth, privilege, political power, or skill in a society. 

*Elite athletes (goat)* are individuals having achieved excellence within the context of their sport. ... Given that every sport discipline has unique developmental pathways and competition streams, homogenizing the *elite* across sports becomes a very challenging task.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 11, 2019)

*LA Surf Southwest *seems to be a new one as posted in the tryouts,. Guess their moving into San Pedro & Wilmington like OC Surf North SouthBay.  Hard to keep track with these convoluted names anymore.

Will Temecula United go with the Golden State San Diego now? Wonder and there Adidas.


----------



## SoccerFnatic (Dec 11, 2019)

OC Surf North South Bay is LA Surf Southwest.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 11, 2019)

SoccerFnatic said:


> OC Surf North South Bay is LA Surf Southwest.


Good move


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 11, 2019)

SoccerFnatic said:


> OC Surf North South Bay is LA Surf Southwest.


So is JT the DOC?


----------



## Dargle (Dec 11, 2019)

jpeter said:


> *LA Surf Southwest *seems to be a new one as posted in the tryouts,. Guess their moving into San Pedro & Wilmington like OC Surf North SouthBay.  Hard to keep track with these convoluted names anymore.
> 
> Will Temecula United go with the Golden State San Diego now? Wonder and there Adidas.


The interesting context to this is that Surf's affiliation agreements grant the holder exclusive rights within certain territories.  So, for example, LA Surf couldn't move into the westside because Santa Monica Surf presumably holds those rights.  LA Surf is actually governed by San Diego Surf as I understand it and is not an affiliate, so this means that no other Surf affiliate has territorial rights in the South Bay (or at least in this particular area, however it is defined) leaving LA Surf free to expand into the space.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 11, 2019)

Dargle said:


> The interesting context to this is that Surf's affiliation agreements grant the holder exclusive rights within certain territories.  So, for example, LA Surf couldn't move into the westside because Santa Monica Surf presumably holds those rights.  LA Surf is actually governed by San Diego Surf as I understand it and is not an affiliate, so this means that no other Surf affiliate has territorial rights in the South Bay (or at least in this particular area, however it is defined) leaving LA Surf free to expand into the space.


You would think that these clubs/affiliates would try to build some good teams and reputation first before trying to flood other areas?


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You would think that these clubs/affiliates would try to build some good teams and reputation first before trying to flood other areas?


That would be the case were it about development or excellence but it's all about the $$$$$....makes me sad as though many may disagree, the name Surf used to be synonymous with quality in youth soccer be it their tourneys or SD teams of young unicorns....


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 11, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> That would be the case were it about development or excellence but it's all about the $$$$$....makes me sad as though many may disagree, the name Surf used to be synonymous with quality in youth soccer be it their tourneys or SD teams of young unicorns....


SURFMART


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 19, 2019)

jpeter said:


> jumped the shark if that's the case.
> 
> Arsenal and Temecula united next on tap, first week of Jan announcement coming but don't think it will be called city xyz.


Albion is supposed to open up shop in Temecula Valley.  So starting 2020 the Valley will have Hawks, Surf, Legends, Arsenal, Temecula United and Albion.  Can you say flooded!


----------



## temecs (Dec 20, 2019)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Albion is supposed to open up shop in Temecula Valley.  So starting 2020 the Valley will have Hawks, Surf, Legends, Arsenal, Temecula United and Albion.  Can you say flooded!


Dont forget Southwest SC and Temecula FC.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

temecs said:


> Dont forget Southwest SC and Temecula FC.


I always wondered why their were so many clubs in Temecula and surrounding areas.  Hawks should rule the world out there.  So many affiliates from the mother ships in the area of 200,000 folks.  Is it the talent base?


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 20, 2019)

temecs said:


> Dont forget Southwest SC and Temecula FC.


Sorry, I forgot about them.  There’s just too many now.  I think there’s also AYSO extra!


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 20, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I always wondered why their were so many clubs in Temecula and surrounding areas.  Hawks should rule the world out there.  So many affiliates from the mother ships in the area of 200,000 folks.  Is it the talent base?


No it’s the middle class demographic!  Lol $$$


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

Why do some folks make fun of RR from the SOCAL BLUES recruiting 60 miles away.  The business name about say's it all right there and why one would go beyond OC to find the top goats to push the cream to the top.  How about all the freaking Mother Ships sending their coaches down to recruit 6 and 7 year olds outside of their head quarters.  Poachers?  Stay out and play in your own yard.  Too confusing.  At least RR does all his recruiting in the open for all to see.  He is one of the best youth coaches for young ladies.  He treats the girls with respect and will push their buttons. He likes to "banter" them from his old English days of playing ball.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 20, 2019)

RR is the only oNe I’ve ever seen.  I poke fun at him, but admit he is the hardest working/recruiting coach in ulittle soccer I know of and a very solid coach.  I would say any parent who decides to travel over 40 miles each way for for a kid under 12 to play for a “team with a pathway” to any league is just plain silly.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

40 miles is the new measuring stick from Kicker.  It used to be how long does it take.  My dd drove from Temecula to the Ranch and it took 1 hr and 10 mintes.  Gnarly drives through Ortega Hwy so I took 1 hr 20 minutes going around the 76 instead.  So silly it was.  10 miles from LAX to Santa Monica can take 1 hr one way.  Stop making fun of dads and dd who decide to go with the Blue Pill.  Why the rub bro?  GK was taken so long ago are you still pissed about that?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 20, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> 40 miles is the new measuring stick from Kicker.  It used to be how long does it take.  My dd drove from Temecula to the Ranch and it took 1 hr and 10 mintes.  Gnarly drives through Ortega Hwy so I took 1 hr 20 minutes going around the 76 instead.  So silly it was.  10 miles from LAX to Santa Monica can take 1 hr one way.  Stop making fun of dads and dd who decide to go with the Blue Pill.  Why the rub bro?  GK was taken so long ago are you still pissed about that?


Why do you think this is about Blues?  Because you want it to be?  Everyone is keen to do their own thing. 

Isn’t your quote, “stay and play local“ or was that another convenient comment you do t really stand behind?

As for the GK, They are dear friends and they moved south....why would I be bitter?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

Anytime the Gaffer or Tad calls, you pick up the phone.  For the 99% of the other players with no call from the Gaffer, I say stay local and play local. If you're one of the chosen few goats they call (they look for a certain type of player), you must take the blue Pill.  That was my advice to Luis.  Not everyone gets the call and I guess some on here get a little jealous their phone didn't ring so you can drive 1 hour to practice. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## SPChamp1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Well I definitely think we are in the “consolidation” phase of youth club soccer. The problem is that this “consolidation” just means 100 small clubs becoming 5 mega clubs, with the belief that these mega clubs are going to give our children more exposure to higher levels of soccer, better training, better everything.

In a few years, when overall numbers continue to decline for whatever reasons (I actually agree to what someone mentioned about birth rates declining) and us parents realize that our children are getting lost within these mega club structures we’ll end up moving right back into an expansion phase and the cycle will start over again and you’ll again start to see smaller clubs pop up that offer more attention to our kids.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 20, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Anytime the Gaffer or Tad calls, you pick up the phone.  For the 99% of the other players with no call from the Gaffer, I say stay local and play local. If you're one of the chosen few goats they call (they look for a certain type of player), you must take the blue Pill.  That was my advice to Luis.  Not everyone gets the call and I guess some on here get a little jealous their phone didn't ring so you can drive 1 hour to practice.
> Cheers!!!


You assume too much.....LOL


----------



## jpeter (Dec 21, 2019)

*Temecula United Soccer Club* has announced that, beginning with the 2020 season, the club will be rebranding as *City SC Temecula*. City SC Temecula is the first affiliate club to join the growing City SC brand (formerly *LA Galaxy San Diego*).








						Temecula United Builds on Its Success, Rebrands as City SC Temecula - SoccerNation
					

Following the recent launch of City SC, Temecula United has joined the City SC family Temecula United Soccer Club has announced that, beginning with the 2020 season, the club will be rebranding as City SC Temecula. City SC Temecula is the first affiliate club to join the growing City SC brand...




					www.soccernation.com
				




Kudos for those that called this one, seems strange they want to use the same branding & logo and just change the city name but whatever floats....


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Anytime the Gaffer or Tad calls, you pick up the phone.  For the 99% of the other players with no call from the Gaffer, I say stay local and play local. If you're one of the chosen few goats they call (they look for a certain type of player), you must take the blue Pill.  That was my advice to Luis.  Not everyone gets the call and I guess some on here get a little jealous their phone didn't ring so you can drive 1 hour to practice.
> Cheers!!!


Lol. They cast that net far and wide. You don't have to have a special kid to get a call from the Blues. If they're fast or big you're on their radar. Best Athletic Kick Ball Club in the US.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 21, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. They cast that net far and wide. You don't have to have a special kid to get a call from the Blues. If they're fast or big you're on their radar. Best Athletic Kick Ball Club in the US.


All kids are special, but not all special kids who play soccer are fast, big, strong, mentally tough as nails or all the above and able to make the cream rise to the top.  It's a system that you and USSF/DA don't like I guess.  That was the first lie from Dr Spooner. Blues play Kickball.  Sunil, what club does your goat play at again?  It's called direct soccer and 95% of the colleges play it.  Is your kid at or going to UCLA or Stanford?  If the answer is no, than I would highly suggest you get her some kickball lessons asap unless she is going pro


----------



## timbuck (Dec 21, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. They cast that net far and wide. You don't have to have a special kid to get a call from the Blues. If they're fast or big you're on their radar. Best Athletic Kick Ball Club in the US.


You forgot about the screaming coaches.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> You forgot about the screaming coaches.


I will say I'm not for that.  Not all of them scream but some do.  Those kids and parents know what their signing up for so if your in that cycle and hate yellers like my dd does than you go somewhere else.  The same holds true to the likes of Dr Spooner actions. They don't speak for all coaches at Surf.  My dd HS coach is great as is her Strikers ECNL coach.  Blues is in the biz to help girls get into college.  They don't sell TC and YNT.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> All kids are special, but not all special kids who play soccer are fast, big, strong, mentally tough as nails or all the above and able to make the cream rise to the top.  It's a system that you and USSF/DA don't like I guess.  That was the first lie from Dr Spooner. Blues play Kickball.  Sunil, what club does your goat play at again?  It's called direct soccer and 95% of the colleges play it.  Is your kid at or going to UCLA or Stanford?  If the answer is no, than I would highly suggest you get her some kickball lessons asap unless she is going pro


You’re right. We glorify a program that excels in creating kid’s good enough to play at the 2nd tier. We laud them, we are amazed by them and quietly countries across the globe are training kids for the top level and one day we’ll wake up and we’ll wonder what the hell happened. My kid can kick the ball really far and run up a hill with a teammate on her back how can these little countries keep the ball away from us for so long? Happy Holidays


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 21, 2019)

I got this via email the other day:

Dear Arsenal Parents,

     Many of you have heard of the great night we had recently where we equipped over 150 players and family members in preparing for college.  I wanted to say a huge thank you to our staff who put that event on and to the college coaches who shared their insight, Scott Juniper (UCI), Josh Brown (Valley College) and Matt O’Sullivan (Cal Poly Pomona).  We were also able to hear from Gary Whitehouse of Whitehouse Consulting as he prepped our student-athletes for the next level.

At Arsenal, we are committed to evolving and moving to the next level in all that we do. This was key in driving us to forge new partnerships to give our families and players the best opportunities. We have created an alliance with a like-minded club to create Sporting California. Sporting California is an entity that will serve soccer clubs from around the country in administration and help us facilitate our development. Our new playmetrics software gives us a better way for club communication, paperwork, and tracking player development. A relationship through Sporting California empowers our college program and makes the overall parent experience much more efficient. Sporting California will also provide our new Arsenal TV, housing all video from all our games. This will enable our kids and parents to store and share videos as needed for their future opportunities. Sporting California helps Arsenal move to the next level.

     We have a long history of development, including our 9 national titles, dozens of now professional players developed and even 3 former Arsenal players who have worn the captain’s band for our US National Teams.  I have never been more excited about our future and the potential that sits before our players.  We are continuing to strengthen the club and ensure that we are doing what we need to do to function at the highest level.  With that in mind, we will continue to roll out new changes, new hires and unveil new steps into our future as one of the premier Development Academies in the West.  Our desire is to be able to develop players into the highest levels and ensure that we have the resources and pathway to do that. 

     As many of our teams take their winter break, I want to remind our juniors and seniors that they should be finishing their FAFSA as soon as possible and registering for the SAT promptly.  Also, may all of you finish this semester strong.  I am proud of the work that our teams have put in through this portion of the season.  I also want to take a moment to offer our thoughts and prayers to the family of our own Rich Boon, who passed away this past July.  As the holidays are celebrated… Julie, Aiden and Ellie please know that we are thinking of you and are always here for you.  

    Parents, thank you for allowing us to be a part of your child’s soccer journey.

Happy Holidays,

PJ Brown


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 21, 2019)

Mr. Mac said:


> I got this via email the other day:
> 
> Dear Arsenal Parents,
> 
> ...


RIP Rich Boon and thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 22, 2019)

HONESTY
is a very expensive gift, so don't expect it from club soccer coaches. 
-NWD​


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You’re right. We glorify a program that excels in creating kid’s good enough to play at the 2nd tier. We laud them, we are amazed by them and quietly countries across the globe are training kids for the top level and one day we’ll wake up and we’ll wonder what the hell happened. My kid can kick the ball really far and run up a hill with a teammate on her back how can these little countries keep the ball away from us for so long? Happy Holidays


2nd tier?  I'm confused.  BTW, are you @Soccerhelper that keeps PMing me with tips on how to handle grief and loss?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 22, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> All kids are special, but not all special kids who play soccer are fast, big, strong, mentally tough as nails or all the above and able to make the cream rise to the top.  It's a system that you and USSF/DA don't like I guess.  That was the first lie from Dr Spooner. Blues play Kickball.  Sunil, what club does your goat play at again?  It's called direct soccer and 95% of the colleges play it.  Is your kid at or going to UCLA or Stanford?  If the answer is no, than I would highly suggest you get her some kickball lessons asap unless she is going pro


Gotta agree w/ Sunil that kick ball sucks and has no place in top tier soccer and could result in the demise of the USWNT.  Because many colleges play it is not a justification on why it should continue/exist.  There is a reason why kick ball is ugly to the eye and why men's soccer has evolved beyond it.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 22, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> 2nd tier?  I'm confused.  BTW, are you @Soccerhelper that keeps PMing me with tips on how to handle grief and loss?


College is 2nd tier and no I’m not. Not sure how you come to that conclusion based on anything I’ve posted, other than respect for a coach who passed away and for his family?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 22, 2019)

If “kick ball” is mostly played in college soccer in the US and a kid wants to play soccer in college shouldn’t they know how to play and defend a kick ball style of play? Not every nfl,mlb or nba team play the same style of ball. Not every tennis player or mma fighter has the same style in their individual sport as well. Different strokes for different folks. If u don’t like kick ball don’t play for a kick ball team/coach. Simple as that and to each his or her own. No need to criticize one style of play over another. I can give to shits about style of play and looking good to the naked eye. I just hope soccer will help my daughter pursue a higher education. If kick ball gets her into a better academic school I’m all for it.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 22, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> agree w/ Sunil that *kick ball sucks, no place in top tier soccer,could result in the demise of the USWNT. * *many colleges play it, not a justification on why it should continue/exist. * *kick ball is ugly to the eye, men's soccer has evolved beyond it.* (oh really, we suck!!!)





Sunil Illuminati said:


> *College is 2nd tier *


Let me HELP you both out.  SoCal Blues was never in the business selling Tier 1 (YNT, WNT, Pro). They only sold Tier 2 (Top College Ball).  It's their business model.  Like @Kicker4Life said, they do work hard at recruiting and finding players that fit their system.  If USSF and DA and all of you think it's just kickball, find your own players then.  Everyone at Blues pays for a freaking service, to play college ball with the other 99.5% of us. Blues does NOT sell (lie) access to the Camp and the YNT List. Their players just happen to be the best of the best sometimes.  I watched their U17s play and I saw speed and good soccer. I saw video RR team and saw some really good passing.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Let me HELP you both out.  SoCal Blues was never in the business selling Tier 1 (YNT, WNT, Pro). They only sold Tier 2 (Top College Ball).  It's their business model.  Like @Kicker4Life said, they do work hard at recruiting and finding players that fit their system.  If USSF and DA and all of you think it's just kickball, find your own players then.  Everyone at Blues pays for a freaking service, to play college ball with the other 99.5% of us. Blues does NOT sell (lie) access to the Camp and the YNT List. Their players just happen to be the best of the best sometimes.  I watched their U17s play and I saw speed and good soccer. I saw video RR team and saw some really good passing.


I agree!  Blues never made a promise of anything accept giving your DD a chance to be her best.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 22, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Let me HELP you both out.  SoCal Blues was never in the business selling Tier 1 (YNT, WNT, Pro). They only sold Tier 2 (Top College Ball).  It's their business model.  Like @Kicker4Life said, they do work hard at recruiting and finding players that fit their system.  If USSF and DA and all of you think it's just kickball, find your own players then.  Everyone at Blues pays for a freaking service, to play college ball with the other 99.5% of us. Blues does NOT sell (lie) access to the Camp and the YNT List. Their players just happen to be the best of the best sometimes.  I watched their U17s play and I saw speed and good soccer. I saw video RR team and saw some really good passing.


Not disagreeing either. My point is they've convinced a lot of people that this is the way the game needs to be played to succeed and as a prominent  force on the girls side, people should take note and wonder why the game is evolving elsewhere and not here? I do disagree that they sell College as Tier 2 and they do do a great job in marketing to parents egos.


----------



## Action Jackson (Dec 28, 2019)

Latest from the merger carousel: Legends South and Temecula Valley Hawks will become one and play under the Legends South brand. Announcement coming within days and the teams have announced joint tryouts January 13/15. The Hawks brand is gone...just like that.


----------



## Action Jackson (Dec 28, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> SURFMART


Idaho Surf. Blows me away. No waves in Idaho. Or La Mesa.


----------



## Action Jackson (Dec 28, 2019)

jpeter said:


> *Temecula United Soccer Club* has announced that, beginning with the 2020 season, the club will be rebranding as *City SC Temecula*. City SC Temecula is the first affiliate club to join the growing City SC brand (formerly *LA Galaxy San Diego*).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems they (former LAGSD) are building a new empire with little kingdoms everywhere.....like Surf, but hopefully more selective. Anyone willing to pay the per player fee can become a Surf affiliate these days.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Action Jackson said:


> Latest from the merger carousel: Legends South and Temecula Valley Hawks will become one and play under the Legends South brand. Announcement coming within days and the teams have announced joint tryouts January 13/15. The Hawks brand is gone...just like that.


Morning news is getting good on the forum.  Since we lived in Temecula for 10 years and my dd almost played for them before she went to Legends South I might not be so blind as some say I am. So here's a true story.  I have two Dear Friends that stayed loyal to the Hawks until the Hawks just dropped the hammer.  They tried hard to get my dd to join them year after year.  I kept telling the dads that they will become Legends sooner or later so you might as well come over here.  They said Hawks will never sell out!!!,  I told them both it's just a matter of time.  That was 4 years ago.  I won the bet and free lobster dinner at Red Lobster is coming my way  Actually feel bad for them. I even posted here about staying local and play local with the Hawks.  I texted my dear friend and he told me to f off.  I'm like, "I told you so." Think about that.  Dads telling me Hawks will never sell out and that I'm a club hopper and actually crazy because we drove up to the Northside to combo up to compete against Blues & Surf.  They always told me how much of a sell out I was.  Well dads, I give you props for being loyal but your club just sold out for the big cash pay out.  None for you and all you get is what I told you you would get, Legends FC Baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

United and  Hawks  no more.  So no more local clubs in Temecula/Murrieta?  How does one find a local coach and club in that town now?  Arsenal South (HQ far away) Legends South (HG Norco), Murrieta Surf (HQ Del Mar), City FC (HG Carlsbad).  Poachers.  I would start a new local club with u7 and build one team at a time like JH did with Legends.  Do that for 5 years and then sell to one of the power players for big pay out.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

I also know that Surf & Legends were after one of their goats.  Doc Marco who was on the National Team staff and ran the San Diego TC offered my dd 5 candy bars if she could get recruits phone number.  I was pissed off already at the guy and we had it out in the parking lot.  He told me said recruit was already on the first list and if I wouldn't mine giving recruit a ride too to practice. I puked up the last remaining red pill and went toe to toe with Mark.  I told him how disappointed and offended that he would have the balls to ask me to drive recruit.  I'm not making this up.  Anyway, recruit went to Legends.I'm sure someone told them it was a matter of time that hawks joins Legends so join now and low and behold, Marco was right.  She got picked for the u14 National Team and my dd was never invited back TC.  Her one & only opportunity to perform for the DA Director and the Training center director was to get a recruits moms phone number.  Imagine if I did what he asked and got her a ride to the club?  He had power with the pick(s) and I told him to "take his YNT pick and keep it for someone who wants it more because I will never sell out like that and this whole YNT List is nothing but a way for you to control folks and I refused to play that game with you Mr Spooner.  I tried to talk with others but they all told me to lay low and not rock the boat.  Well, I didn;t and I guess I'm paying a price with that right now but I do believe good will always prevail regardless of folks who call me "Blind" Zero experience" "Club Hopper" "Blacklisted" "Blackballed" and the funniest of them all, "I'm one big hypocrite"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Action Jackson said:


> Idaho Surf. Blows me away. No waves in Idaho. Or La Mesa.


I told some on here a few months ago I think Kelly Slater has Big Plans to build his Surf Ranches all over the USA and they should partner up with Surf Sports and the Surfer logo.  Surf's up everywhere bro.  Volleyball was at the Beach in early 70s and expanded inland and now all those teams r really good at volleyball.  I bet if Kelly build Surf Ranch and Surf builds soccer in Wyoming we might get the a pro surfer out there some day and pro soccer player developed by Surf.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 29, 2019)

Action Jackson said:


> Latest from the merger carousel: Legends South and Temecula Valley Hawks will become one and play under the Legends South brand. Announcement coming within days and the teams have announced joint tryouts January 13/15. The Hawks brand is gone...just like that.
> [/QUOTE
> Wait what???  How true is this bc it’s been rumored in the past and never happened...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Rumors are flying around.  Let's get more Facts because if my dear friend is pulling my leg I will 100% promote Hawks again but I need proof they won't sell out.  I'm sorry for jumping the gun if @Action Jackson is a troll and just trying to trigger me with a response.  If not true, I will wait until official announcement from clubs. I guess with the Temecula Untied sell out to City SC figured the Hawks were the last to of the great frontier.  Plus, Albion is up there now.  Some good goats I guess graze the pasture in Temecula Valley.  Just like so many have said, "just go look for a local coach and honor your commitment." If rumor mill is true, then the top 04 Legends South team will have some extra competition.  Or they will just have two top teams and keep them together.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 29, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Rumors are flying around.  Let's get more Facts because if my dear friend is pulling my leg I will 100% promote Hawks again but I need proof they won't sell out.  I'm sorry for jumping the gun if @Action Jackson is a troll and just trying to trigger me with a response.  If not true, I will wait until official announcement from clubs. I guess with the Temecula Untied sell out to City SC figured the Hawks were the last to of the great frontier.  Plus, Albion is up there now.  Some good goats I guess graze the pasture in Temecula Valley.  Just like so many have said, "just go look for a local coach and honor your commitment." If rumor mill is true, then the top 04 Legends South team will have some extra competition.  Or they will just have two top teams and keep them together.


Hawks Coach Carlos Basso has a really good G2003 team.  Don’t quote me but I think he’s won a State and National Cup with that G2003 team.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Hawks Coach Carlos Basso has a really good G2003 team.  Don’t quote me but I think he’s won a State and National Cup with that G2003 team.


True that.  If I knew what I know now and Temecula Hawks 100% does not sell out, I would have worked my ass off to help build a 04 powerhouse. Find a few in Mo Va, Corona and Lake Elsinore and you got one heck of a team.  However, If rumor mill is true and the Hawk made it;s last fly around the Valley, I say to them all, "RIP Hawks."


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Dec 29, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> True that.  If I knew what I know now and Temecula Hawks 100% does not sell out, I would have worked my ass off to help build a 04 powerhouse. Find a few in Mo Va, Corona and Lake Elsinore and you got one heck of a team.  However, If rumor mill is true and the Hawk made it;s last fly around the Valley, I say to them all, "RIP Hawks."


Haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Haven’t heard anything yet.


Website have tryout info for Hawks.  It's just a rumor.  My buddy said, "get off the forum bro, don;t believe the lies."  @Action Jackson is new I see and I should have waited.  He wrote with such conviction and said it was a done deal and I took the bait.  Lastman is right about mood swings and I can see how blind I was to just believe a stranger who just signed up with the SoCal Soccer's Fabulous Forum where parents, coaches, players, lurkers and haters can come and speak their opinion, experiences and yes, how gr8t their goat truly is.  I'm so hooked I can't leave......


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Rumors are flying around.  Let's get more Facts because if my dear friend is pulling my leg I will 100% promote Hawks again but I need proof they won't sell out.  I'm sorry for jumping the gun if @Action Jackson is a troll and just trying to trigger me with a response.  If not true, I will wait until official announcement from clubs. I guess with the Temecula Untied sell out to City SC figured the Hawks were the last to of the great frontier.  Plus, Albion is up there now.  Some good goats I guess graze the pasture in Temecula Valley.  Just like so many have said, "just go look for a local coach and honor your commitment." If rumor mill is true, then the top 04 Legends South team will have some extra competition.  Or they will just have two top teams and keep them together.


My source confirms that David Halliday ordered new kits for the new season...and they were Legends kits. Also, look at the tryout dates and times.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Morning news is getting good on the forum.  Since we lived in Temecula for 10 years and my dd almost played for them before she went to Legends South I might not be so blind as some say I am. So here's a true story.  I have two Dear Friends that stayed loyal to the Hawks until the Hawks just dropped the hammer.  They tried hard to get my dd to join them year after year.  I kept telling the dads that they will become Legends sooner or later so you might as well come over here.  They said Hawks will never sell out!!!,  I told them both it's just a matter of time.  That was 4 years ago.  I won the bet and free lobster dinner at Red Lobster is coming my way  Actually feel bad for them. I even posted here about staying local and play local with the Hawks.  I texted my dear friend and he told me to f off.  I'm like, "I told you so." Think about that.  Dads telling me Hawks will never sell out and that I'm a club hopper and actually crazy because we drove up to the Northside to combo up to compete against Blues & Surf.  They always told me how much of a sell out I was.  Well dads, I give you props for being loyal but your club just sold out for the big cash pay out.  None for you and all you get is what I told you you would get, Legends FC Baby!!!!!!!


I never though the Halliday family would give up their family business either. Will be interesting to see how Lawlor/Halliday coexist. The two clubs are full time jobs for these families.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Albion is supposed to open up shop in Temecula Valley.  So starting 2020 the Valley will have Hawks, Surf, Legends, Arsenal, Temecula United and Albion.  Can you say flooded!


The Temecula Albion project is dead on arrival. I asked around and Albion put known vagabond, Greg Ion, in charge up there. Someone told me Temecula United fired him and he needed a job. He has a strange past and I'm digging to find out more. I have not confirmed with a second source, yet,  but that's coming.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> I got this via email the other day:
> 
> Dear Arsenal Parents,
> 
> ...


Arsenal is a sinking ship. How they have fallen. Too bad, because they were doing things right for a few years.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Website have tryout info for Hawks.  It's just a rumor.  My buddy said, "get off the forum bro, don;t believe the lies."  @Action Jackson is new I see and I should have waited.  He wrote with such conviction and said it was a done deal and I took the bait.  Lastman is right about mood swings and I can see how blind I was to just believe a stranger who just signed up with the SoCal Soccer's Fabulous Forum where parents, coaches, players, lurkers and haters can come and speak their opinion, experiences and yes, how gr8t their goat truly is.  I'm so hooked I can't leave......


Did you compare tryout dates and times and location for Hawks and Legends South?


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 1, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Did you compare tryout dates and times and location for Hawks and Legends South?


They’re both at Birdsall park but that’s nothing new.  It’s not out of the ordinary, Birdsall is a big park.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 1, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> My source confirms that David Halliday ordered new kits for the new season...and they were Legends kits. Also, look at the tryout dates and times.


??? Source ???


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> They’re both at Birdsall park but that’s nothing new.  It’s not out of the ordinary, Birdsall is a big park.


If you know Temecula soccer, NO ONE has tryouts the same day and time! Temecula United goes first, then the rest go in order. But, let this one fall later for you.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> ??? Source ???


Sometimes people are too close to the action and will be found out if information comes out. Kit order...that's as close to the source as I dare to go.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 1, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> If you know Temecula soccer, NO ONE has tryouts the same day and time! Temecula United goes first, then the rest go in order. But, let this one fall later for you.


Interesting!  I’m pretty new to the club soccer scene so I’m not hip to how things are done.  But no one has said anything or even given any indication of a merger so I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 1, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Sometimes people are too close to the action and will be found out if information comes out. Kit order...that's as close to the source as I dare to go.


Welp we’ll find out soon enough.  @ tryouts or practice next week.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> The Temecula Albion project is dead on arrival. I asked around and Albion put known vagabond, Greg Ion, in charge up there. Someone told me Temecula United fired him and he needed a job. He has a strange past and I'm digging to find out more. I have not confirmed with a second source, yet,  but that's coming.


They’ve announced tryouts for January 4th... jus sayin lol


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 2, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> They’ve announced tryouts for January 4th... jus sayin lol


Not sure how that affects my statement. Surely you don't think DOA would mean they actually _disappear _after a week? Lol.
I judge "dead" as a failed project. The project can suck dry air for some time before going away. Why am I saying DOA? 1) poor local management in place; 2) outside of SD County, very few know the Albion name. Try Riverside County, the IE. No value to the Albion name whatsoever. Surf, Legends...those would resonate there.


----------



## watfly (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Not sure how that affects my statement. Surely you don't think DOA would mean they actually _disappear _after a week? Lol.
> I judge "dead" as a failed project. The project can suck dry air for some time before going away. Why am I saying DOA? 1) poor local management in place; 2) outside of SD County, very few know the Albion name. Try Riverside County, the IE. No value to the Albion name whatsoever. Surf, Legends...those would resonate there.


I would add "starting from scratch" to the list of hurdles Albion has to overcome (unless they're starting with some existing teams that I'm not aware of).  I'm skeptical of them being able to pull this off, particularly considering factor #1.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Not sure how that affects my statement. Surely you don't think DOA would mean they actually _disappear _after a week? Lol.
> I judge "dead" as a failed project. The project can suck dry air for some time before going away. Why am I saying DOA? 1) poor local management in place; 2) outside of SD County, very few know the Albion name. Try Riverside County, the IE. No value to the Albion name whatsoever. Surf, Legends...those would resonate there.
> 
> Doa means just that “dead on arrival” but hey like I said before, I’m new to the club scene so I’m not hip to all the lingo or how things are done up here...  don’t mind me, I take things ppl say literally Lol


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 2, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> Welp we’ll find out soon enough.  @ tryouts or practice next week.


Became official tonight. Hawks emailed their membership.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> I would add "starting from scratch" to the list of hurdles Albion has to overcome (unless they're starting with some existing teams that I'm not aware of).  I'm skeptical of them being able to pull this off, particularly considering factor #1.


Will be difficult. Hawks became Legends South tonight, which makes the market even muddier.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Became official tonight. Hawks emailed their membership.


It was done to save the Hawks boys program. Everyone is migrating to the new City SC Temecula and Murrieta Surf because of DA pathways.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> It was done to save the Hawks boys program. Everyone is migrating to the new City SC Temecula and Murrieta Surf because of DA pathways.


Smh


----------



## temecs (Jan 2, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Became official tonight. Hawks emailed their membership.


Can you share a copy of the email?


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 2, 2020)

temecs said:


> Can you share a copy of the email?


I will as soon as I get a hard copy of it.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 3, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> I will as soon as I get a hard copy of it.


Got the email this morning.  You have my ear from here on out!  Thx for the insider info.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

Action Jackson has Forum insider cred. Great work bro and I'm truly sorry for my friend MM for having this happen to you after you stayed loyal.  I will be collecting my wager this weekend.  

*RIP Hawk*
​


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

So after three years of complete confusion, this is what's going.  Surf, Legends and Beach are now the top dogs in SoCal (Blues will fight to the end but might need to take the cash too.  I would.  This is a powerful group of business men that have their eye on the prize.  You guys won.  I would recommend all girls under 12 to find a Legend, a surfer or a beach to play club soccer.  DA is here to stay and never going away.  I hope Kate can help be there for all the other little girls who need a strong woman who really does care about the girls well being.  Just one business merging with another.  I can't wait to see how the Hawk Family spins this to all the loyal families that didn;t leave to Legends South a few years ago.  I know the truth and it 100% sucks for those who were loyal.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> So after three years of complete confusion, this is what's going.  Surf, Legends and Beach are now the top dogs in SoCal (Blues will fight to the end but might need to take the cash too.  I would.  This is a powerful group of business men that have their eye on the prize.  You guys won.  I would recommend all girls under 12 to find a Legend, a surfer or a beach to play club soccer.  DA is here to stay and never going away.  I hope Kate can help be there for all the other little girls who need a strong woman who really does care about the girls well being.  Just one business merging with another.  I can't wait to see how the Hawk Family spins this to all the loyal families that didn;t leave to Legends South a few years ago.  I know the truth and it 100% sucks for those who were loyal.
> 
> View attachment 6112


I"m not sure whether to vomit or vomit.  In the grand scheme of things, who the hell cares.  All the above clubs mentioned do a good job at showcasing their kids, getting them in college and being able to play and get some of their school paid for.  Do what's best for your son/daughter and let them go to an environment where they're getting better.  You can do that at any of the above mentioned clubs.  damn..ya'll take this soccer shit too seriously.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> I"m not sure whether to vomit or vomit.  In the grand scheme of things, who the hell cares.  All the above clubs mentioned do a good job at showcasing their kids, getting them in college and being able to play and get some of their school paid for.  Do what's best for your son/daughter and let them go to an environment where they're getting better.  You can do that at any of the above mentioned clubs.  damn..ya'll take this soccer shit too seriously.


Well Mr Jones, here you go.....


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> So after three years of complete confusion, this is what's going.  Surf, Legends and Beach are now the top dogs in SoCal (Blues will fight to the end but might need to take the cash too.  I would.  This is a powerful group of business men that have their eye on the prize.  You guys won.  I would recommend all girls under 12 to find a Legend, a surfer or a beach to play club soccer.  DA is here to stay and never going away.  I hope Kate can help be there for all the other little girls who need a strong woman who really does care about the girls well being.  Just one business merging with another.  I can't wait to see how the Hawk Family spins this to all the loyal families that didn;t leave to Legends South a few years ago.  I know the truth and it 100% sucks for those who were loyal.
> 
> View attachment 6112


I'm very interested in how City SC Temecula moves forward. As Temecula U they scared the s*** out of Murrieta Surf and Hawks. Their leadership team is very strong and they may be the club to migrate to. The old LAGSD leadership group is one of the best in SoCal, Mike Duggan and Steve Cowell in particular. These guys are top drawer and serious soccer people. I bet in two years, City SC will own Temecula Valley. There's something else brewing in Temecula, I'm told.... Will keep digging.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> I'm very interested in how City SC Temecula moves forward. As Temecula U they scared the s*** out of Murrieta Surf and Hawks. Their leadership team is very strong and they may be the club to migrate to. The old LAGSD leadership group is one of the best in SoCal, Mike Duggan and Steve Cowell in particular. These guys are top drawer and serious soccer people. I bet in two years, City SC will own Temecula Valley. There's something else brewing in Temecula, I'm told.... Will keep digging.


I forgot about them.  I keep thinking their from Carlsbad but they did buy Temecula United .  I just read the press release from Legends.  Amazing how close the two clubs are now.  Dear friends they have become.  It was different story a couple years ago but hay, what else is new.  It is the way of soccer today.  Go Temecula Valley Legends.  BTW, I like your Action bro.  Keep digging and then let us all know


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 3, 2020)

Did they buy or did TU “affiliate”?  2 VERY different things.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Did they buy or did TU “affiliate”?  2 VERY different things.


Sorry, Please strike "buy" and switch to new "affiliate"


----------



## outside! (Jan 3, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> The old LAGSD leadership group is one of the best in SoCal, Mike Duggan


Just don't expect him to remember the names of his players. Years ago DD was on the bench as Mike yelled her name at a player on the field. She spoke up and let him know that she was not on the field.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Jan 3, 2020)

outside! said:


> Just don't expect him to remember the names of his players. Years ago DD was on the bench as Mike yelled her name at a player on the field. She spoke up and let him know that she was not on the field.


And I would not put Duggan in a list as one of the best soccer coaches in SoCal.  Maybe one of the best in making money from soccer, but definitely not as a coach.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

"In the grand scheme of things, who the hell cares."  the great soccerjones quote


SD_Soccer said:


> And I would not put Duggan in a list as one of the best soccer coaches in SoCal.  Maybe one of the best in making money from soccer, but definitely not as a coach.


All three clubs in Temecula know how to make money.  Their not really helping the girls get into college.  Right now, 80% who commit verbally don;t show up to the actual school that all these clubs brag about.  Money is the game, parents pay so they can play too and the girls play until their ACL goes out, have 3rd concussion, break bones or just quit for many reasons.


----------



## Socccerdadof3 (Jan 3, 2020)

> After more than a year of discussions and a lengthy due diligence process, the leaders of TEMECULA VALLEY HAWKS and LEGENDS FC SOUTH have decided to operate as one club starting the 2020/21 season. We are excited to announce the coming together of our proud organizations in an endeavor to not only continue to build the Temecula/Murrieta Valley’s strongest youth soccer program, but to be a significant competitor at the National, Regional and local Southern California levels. LEGENDS FC TEMECULA VALLEY will come to life in January 2020. A collaboration of this scale is done first and foremost with the interests of our players, our families, our coaching staffs, and our community in mind. Bringing together the two leading premier youth soccer organizations in our valley creates multiple new avenues for ALL youth players within our soccer community by offering a range of teams, from those rooted in fundamental development, to the Elite Flight 1 and Discovery level teams. We will also have the ability to grow the soccer experience at a faster rate for the players and families we currently serve, continuing to ensure that we give coaches and players every opportunity at all levels. Aligning our visions as well as adding more size and scale means that local players will not have to leave our valley to find the opportunities they want playing the game they love.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 4, 2020)

So, Legends South bring their ONE boys team and 10 girls teams to the table. That's a tiny club. What changes besides the fees ($2,300 + uniforms for 11v11)? Nothing. This was a 100% defensive move buy a Hawks club losing boys to Surf and City SC Temecula. Legends remain a girls club, but want the boys program they've been drooling over for years. This doesn't feel good. I think the Hawks screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Did they buy or did TU “affiliate”?  2 VERY different things.


LAGSD broke away and formed City SC Carlsbad. Temecula United became an affiliate of City SC Carlsbad. Temecula remains under local control with local ownership, so not a purchase at all. Think Surf affiliates.


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 4, 2020)

SD_Soccer said:


> And I would not put Duggan in a list as one of the best soccer coaches in SoCal.  Maybe one of the best in making money from soccer, but definitely not as a coach.


Probably not highly regarded as a coach, but a savvy and innovative soccer administrator. I rate him.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> LAGSD broke away and formed City SC Carlsbad. Temecula United became an affiliate of City SC Carlsbad. Temecula remains under local control with local ownership, so not a purchase at all. Think Surf affiliates.


" Think Surf affiliates."  That's a good thing?


----------



## SD_Soccer (Jan 4, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> Probably not highly regarded as a coach, but a savvy and innovative soccer administrator. I rate him.


Who uses threats and punitive actions (tryout for Surf and we will cut you) as a way to keep players— but very happy to welcome a player from another club to tryout with his club. Ask a number of coaches who left what they think of him.  And I believe he was the coach (or directly involved) of the team at Nationals that intentionally didn’t try to ensure both teams tied and advanced (the 2 teams just passed the ball around and didn’t play to win).  That was a bad look.  His ethics are questionable.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 4, 2020)

SD_Soccer said:


> Who uses threats and punitive actions (tryout for Surf and we will cut you) as a way to keep players— but very happy to welcome a player from another club to tryout with his club. Ask a number of coaches who left what they think of him.  And I believe he was the coach (or directly involved) of the team at Nationals that intentionally didn’t try to ensure both teams tied and advanced (the 2 teams just passed the ball around and didn’t play to win).  That was a bad look.  His ethics are questionable.


How sad!!!  Threats=fear for parents.  Trapped in unhealthy situation all to get a college to like your dd.  How about this one: "I know all the college coaches and one thing they tell me is they hate club hoppers."


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 6, 2020)

SD_Soccer said:


> Who uses threats and punitive actions (tryout for Surf and we will cut you) as a way to keep players— but very happy to welcome a player from another club to tryout with his club. Ask a number of coaches who left what they think of him.  And I believe he was the coach (or directly involved) of the team at Nationals that intentionally didn’t try to ensure both teams tied and advanced (the 2 teams just passed the ball around and didn’t play to win).  That was a bad look.  His ethics are questionable.
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Action Jackson (Jan 6, 2020)

espola said:


> " Think Surf affiliates."  That's a good thing?


On the face of it regarding Surf, of course not a good thing, but that is slightly missing the point that I was making.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 6, 2020)

I guess I missed it.....Strikers South Bay merged into Beach FC and Strikers Newport Mesa into Liverpool. Is this only leaves Strikers Irvine and North? Or Strikers South Coast is still around?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 6, 2020)

It will be interesting to see if other affiliates of big name clubs will want their own local identity and will break off into a “City FC” group.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 9, 2020)

Fresh off the east county surf press....


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Fresh off the east county surf press....


Except for "First Touch" you could change all the names around in any order and no one would know.


----------



## SoulTrain (Jan 9, 2020)

From the East County Surf website:

_*What leagues will we play in?*
We will continue to play in Presidio, SDDA and CRL but will now have greater access into elite leagues and tournaments._

Do parents and club administrators actually believe because they throw Surf (albeit East County) on their jersey, they will magically get into some sought-after higher league or better tournament? Like SCS is now going to put them at the top of the list for Man City?  And what elite league are they talking about to justify an extra $300 in reg fees?  SCDSL, CSL, NPL?  They can get into those now if they wanted to.  If they had a new pathway for the those kids, I think they probably would have advertised it on the flyer/website.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Except for "First Touch" you could change all the names around in any order and no one would know.


"... no one would know" => "... no one would care"


----------



## seesnake (Jan 10, 2020)

It is kinda working though, from what I've seen. They are getting attention. 60+ players trying out at multiple age groups is not a common sight in East County. Many players from Albion, SDSC, others at tryouts. Interesting to see what evolves and who sticks.


----------



## temecs (Jan 31, 2020)

temecs said:


> Can you share a copy of the email?


Does anyone have a copy of the new price break down since the merger of Temecula Hawks and Legends South?


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Jan 31, 2020)

temecs said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the new price break down since the merger of Temecula Hawks and Legends South?





temecs said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the new price break down since the merger of Temecula Hawks and Legends South?


$1696 if you pay in full not including uniforms and tournaments.  
$1780 if you make a payments are close to $300. 
$1900 if your payments are smaller.
I think you can knock $100 off if you do volunteer work at a tournament.


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I guess I missed it.....Strikers South Bay merged into Beach FC and Strikers Newport Mesa into Liverpool. Is this only leaves Strikers Irvine and North? Or Strikers South Coast is still around?


I believe it is just North and Irvine that are left.


----------



## Toch (Feb 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> No, because parents want the big flashy names not the niche local club.


That is very true. For the most part parents are gullible borderline stupid and get suckered by the flashy big name club.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 2, 2020)

Toch said:


> That is very true. For the most part parents are gullible borderline stupid and get suckered by the flashy big name club.


Problem with smaller clubs is that they have low chances of survival within 5 years.   I’ve see so many small clubs come and go.  Some clubs have 12 teams or less.  They lose a coach that manages 3 teams and that’s a huge loss to recover.    At what point does a small club decide to fold? Do they need to have at least  8 teams, 12 teams ?


----------



## focomoso (Feb 3, 2020)

Pats LA is leaving Pats and moving to Real SoCal.


----------



## NickName (Feb 3, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Pats LA is leaving Pats and moving to Real SoCal.


The whole chapter?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 3, 2020)

Pats LA seemed to have salvaged the Pats Girls DA and DPL programs this past year.  They made a coaching change and a bunch of 04 and 05 players bailed.
What happens now?


----------



## From the Spot (Feb 3, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Pats LA seemed to have salvaged the Pats Girls DA and DPL programs this past year.  They made a coaching change and a bunch of 04 and 05 players bailed.
> What happens now?


Which team had the players leave the DA or Pats LA teams?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 3, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> Which team had the players leave the DA or Pats LA teams?


I was referring to last Fall season.  The 04 and 05 age groups were heavily made up of OC players prior to this past fall. Many of those players left and then pats filled in with LA players.


----------



## focomoso (Feb 3, 2020)

NickName said:


> The whole chapter?


That's my understanding, yes.


----------



## focomoso (Feb 3, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Pats LA seemed to have salvaged the Pats Girls DA and DPL programs this past year.  They made a coaching change and a bunch of 04 and 05 players bailed.
> What happens now?


I suspect that if someone has moved to Pats DA full time, they'll stay on the Pats DA. I know a few boys in this situation. I don't know what happens to part-time players.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 6, 2020)

Heard the LA Galaxy West teams are going back to Premier. Kind of shitty how they were told  - mass text. Saves Liverpool Whatever number of teams/coaches salaries for rest  + whatever made up bonuses. Hard to make out well when you deal with the Devil.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 7, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Heard the LA Galaxy West teams are going back to Premier. Kind of shitty how they were told  - mass text. Saves Liverpool Whatever number of teams/coaches salaries for rest  + whatever made up bonuses. Hard to make out well when you deal with the Devil.


What is LA Galaxy West?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What is LA Galaxy West?


It could be the FC Premier teams that became LAGOC. I think this was mentioned somewhere else on the forum.


----------



## From the Spot (Feb 7, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Heard the LA Galaxy West teams are going back to Premier.


I think some of them are going to Blues as well.


----------



## Action Jackson (Feb 9, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> $1696 if you pay in full not including uniforms and tournaments.
> $1780 if you make a payments are close to $300.
> $1900 if your payments are smaller.
> I think you can knock $100 off if you do volunteer work at a tournament.





Bri’s-DAD said:


> $1696 if you pay in full not including uniforms and tournaments.
> $1780 if you make a payments are close to $300.
> $1900 if your payments are smaller.
> I think you can knock $100 off if you do volunteer work at a tournament.


That would be for the little ones, 7v7. Prices shoot up for 9v9 and 11v11. Heard you have to sign and agree a few pages of legal docs before you get to see the fees. Bull****.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 9, 2020)

Action Jackson said:


> That would be for the little ones, 7v7. Prices shoot up for 9v9 and 11v11. Heard you have to sign and agree a few pages of legal docs before you get to see the fees. Bull****.


Legal docs?  I had to verbally sign a contract with one club that I would never post on the socal soccer forum.  I agreed with top brass as long as my goat was on the top squad and starting.  If she was "sixth man" off the bench or road the pine I was 100% free to post.  That was the deal I agreed to back in the day and I could never post on here.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 9, 2020)

I’d love to see a parent send back a player contract full of redlines.  Those things are so one sided.  I’m shocked how many lawyer parents sign this things without issue.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’d love to see a parent send back a player contract full of redlines.  Those things are so one sided.  I’m shocked how many lawyer parents sign this things without issue.


Aren't they drawn up by lawyer parents?  In my 40+years working, I met 2 (maybe 3?) lawyers at work.  It seemed like every youth team we touched (soccer, basketball, field hockey, and lacrosse) had at least one lawyer parent's kid on it.  In one case it was both sides of a married couple.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’d love to see a parent send back a player contract full of redlines.  Those things are so one sided.  I’m shocked how many lawyer parents sign this things without issue.


I would like to see one of the lawyers parents write one for us parents.  It seems like all the legal shit is one sided, which is the club side. You must attend all practices (unless special deal is worked out with top Doc).  You must travel to all showcases and pay per diem for expensive coach in suite. You must never post on socal soccer forum.  You must never question my motives.  You must you must you must....


----------



## timbuck (Feb 9, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I would like to see one of the lawyers parents write one for us parents.  It seems like all the legal shit is one sided, which is the club side. You must attend all practices (unless special deal is worked out with top Doc).  You must travel to all showcases and pay per diem for expensive coach in suite. You must never post on socal soccer forum.  You must never question my motives.  You must you must you must....


You are signing for the club, not the coach. We can move practice locations and times whenever we want. 
You must buy our uniform. But if we change suppliers or logos, you need to change right away. 
Your deposit is due immediately. Even though your current payments are good through the end of state cup. 
You must volunteer at our tournament. That our non-profit makes money from. 
And you must buy golf balls for our fundraiser that nobody knows where the money goes.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Aren't they drawn up by lawyer parents?  In my 40+years working, I met 2 (maybe 3?) lawyers at work.  It seemed like every youth team we touched (soccer, basketball, field hockey, and lacrosse) had at least one lawyer parent's kid on it.  In one case it was both sides of a married couple.


All drawn up by lawyers. Many clubs, or offshoots, often start because some parent with a law degree seeing an opportunity to make money - or at least their kid playing for free. Can usually see who was involved in starting clubs through looking at public paperwork. Seen an increase of coach/lawyer/parent/board members at clubs over the last few years. When you think you are the smartest person in the room, easy to believe coaching is easy. Yes not just in soccer - basketball and baseball have a ton of lawyer-coach-director-dads.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 15, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> I think some of them are going to Blues as well.


Coach told me all were going back to Premier - in all likelihood . So Cal Blues was trying to take many teams now - especially at lower levels. They figured a lot of money was being left on the table by not taking lower tier teams. Easy sell, Easy money for them.


----------

